# gun owners who believe that Jo Biden doesn't want to take your right away



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

For those who don't have an AR but a 9mm Jo has his sights set on you. During a CNN town hall jo said no one needs a 9mm pistol or rifle


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 26, 2022)

That would just cause another surge in gun sales.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> For those who don't have an AR but a 9mm Jo has his sights set on you. During a CNN town hall jo said no one needs a 9mm pistol or rifle


Good luck in trying to get through to gun nuts. You will just receive the usual slaver; 2nd Amendment, Independence, self defence, come and try to take my guns.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Good luck in trying to get through to gun nuts. You will just receive the usual slaver; 2nd Amendment, Independence, self defence, come and try to take my guns.


Good reasons. Thanks.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> gun owners who believe that Jo Biden doesn't want to take your right away


This is a lie.

President Biden seeks to neither ‘take away’ guns nor anyone’s rights.

Gun owners know this won’t happen because presidents don’t have the authority to do so.

And like any other American, presidents have the right to express an opinion; all it is, is an opinion – nothing more.

But the dishonest right will nonetheless lie and engage in demagoguery.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Good luck in trying to get through to gun nuts. You will just receive the usual slaver; 2nd Amendment, Independence, self defence, come and try to take my guns.


Without using your usual rhetoric, what do you think about Biden's opinion saying what he did about 9mm guns at the
CNN town hall?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> For those who don't have an AR but a 9mm Jo has his sights set on you. During a CNN town hall jo said no one needs a 9mm pistol or rifle


We don't have guns anymore....as the Right told us, President Obama took them all away.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> For those who don't have an AR but a 9mm Jo has his sights set on you. During a CNN town hall jo said no one needs a 9mm pistol or rifle


There is not a damn soul that can take my firearms no matter any law they pass because any law they pass is unconstitutional.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 26, 2022)

Meister said:


> Without using your usual rhetoric, what do you think about Biden's opinion saying what he did about 9mm guns at the
> CNN town hall?


He is pandering to the Reaganites that supported the Brady Bill.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> President Biden seeks to neither ‘take away’ guns nor anyone’s rights.
> 
> ...


It's always a lie until it isn't a lie. If you don't think that the democrats are at a point where they would
love to take away guns, then you're lying.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> For those who don't have an AR but a 9mm Jo has his sights set on you. During a CNN town hall jo said no one needs a 9mm pistol or rifle


In that case you should go spend every dime you have on 9mms.
Mortgage the house and get more.
Sell your wife and kids into prostitution to get more.
Rob the grocery store to get more.

After all, you can never have too many of those things can you?


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 26, 2022)

Meister said:


> Without using your usual rhetoric, what do you think about Biden's opinion saying what he did about 9mm guns at the
> CNN town hall?











						Biden: Existing gun laws are not being enforced
					

President Biden participates in a CNN town hall in Cincinnati, Ohio — a little more than six months after being sworn into office. Follow here for the latest news.




					www.cnn.com
				




The actual factual story.

Now show me where Biden said anything about getting rid of 9mms?

So you want an opinion on something that only happened in your mind?


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 26, 2022)

Meister said:


> It's always a lie until it isn't a lie. If you don't think that the democrats are at a point where they would
> love to take away guns, then you're lying.


So you're saying we should express an opinion on your paranoia?

OK

Get Help.

You're welcome.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> President Biden seeks to neither ‘take away’ guns nor anyone’s rights.
> 
> ...


Jo said it move along


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Biden: Existing gun laws are not being enforced
> 
> 
> President Biden participates in a CNN town hall in Cincinnati, Ohio — a little more than six months after being sworn into office. Follow here for the latest news.
> ...











						Biden Just Said He Wants to Ban Handguns
					






					townhall.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Biden: Existing gun laws are not being enforced
> 
> 
> President Biden participates in a CNN town hall in Cincinnati, Ohio — a little more than six months after being sworn into office. Follow here for the latest news.
> ...


he said 9mm weapons


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Meister said:


> Biden Just Said He Wants to Ban Handguns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe didn't say all handguns he said 9mm weapons and rifles


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> So you're saying we should express an opinion on your paranoia?
> 
> OK
> 
> ...


 
Not my paranoia....you really think that the squad wants to protect my gun rights?  Really?   
What an idiot you portray yourself as.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Joe didn't say all handguns he said 9mm weapons and rifles


Link the article


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> There is not a damn soul that can take my firearms no matter any law they pass because any law they pass is unconstitutional.


wHY DO YOU SUPPORT THE VERY PARTY THAT WILL ATTEMPT TO DO THAT?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> So you're saying we should express an opinion on your paranoia?
> 
> OK
> 
> ...


when someone continues to say they are going to do something and take steps to do that it's not paranoia fucking dumbass


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> wHY DO YOU SUPPORT THE VERY PARTY THAT WILL ATTEMPT TO DO THAT?


I don't support any political parties in the USA. I have more self-respect than that. I was young and dumb and voted for Reagan but after he signed off on amnesty for the illegals I refused to participate as an identity of any political party, they are all liars and only serve the needs of the wealthy, just like cops.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Meister said:


> Link the article


In the CNN townhall Jo specifically mentioned rifles and 9mm pistols


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 26, 2022)

Meister said:


> It's always a lie until it isn't a lie. If you don't think that the democrats are at a point where they would
> love to take away guns, then you're lying.


Only Congress has the authority to enact firearm regulatory measures – not the executive branch.

Of course, conservatives are as ignorant as they are dishonest if they believe otherwise.

And this is yet another example of the lies and demagoguery propagated by the dishonest right – the lies that President Biden wants to ‘ban’ or ‘confiscate’ guns.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> I don't support any political parties in the USA. I have more self-respect than that. I was young and dumb and voted for Reagan but after he signed off on amnesty for the illegals I refused to participate as an identity of any political party, they are all liars and only serve the needs of the wealthy, just like cops.


fucking liar


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Only Congress has the authority to enact firearm regulatory measures – not the executive branch.
> 
> Of course, conservatives are as ignorant as they are dishonest if they believe otherwise.
> 
> And this is yet another example of the lies and demagoguery propagated by the dishonest right – the lies that President Biden wants to ‘ban’ or ‘confiscate’ guns.


That's a lie ever heard of the ATF ever heard of the bump stock ban the ATF instituted?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> fucking liar


I am sure you can prove it by showing everyone my political affiliation registration card...Nope, you project your weakness through pigeonholing a needed bad guy. (I do fuck while lying down)


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jo said it move along


You’re a liar.

As already correctly noted: President Biden said nothing about ‘taking away’ rights.

Presidents don’t have the authority to ‘take away’ guns or rights.


----------



## hadit (Mar 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Good luck in trying to get through to gun nuts. You will just receive the usual slaver; 2nd Amendment, Independence, self defence, come and try to take my guns.


What more is needed? They don't need to justify the guns they own.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> For those who don't have an AR but a 9mm Jo has his sights set on you. During a CNN town hall jo said no one needs a 9mm pistol or rifle


Better get used to it

Our President is going to send Kamala Harris to collect your guns and ammo


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 26, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Better get used to it
> 
> Our President is going to send Kamala Harris to collect your guns and ammo


Just like Oblama did.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That's a lie ever heard of the ATF ever heard of the bump stock ban the ATF instituted?


You’re an ignoramus and a liar.

Only the legislative branch of government has the authority to enact laws – such as firearm regulatory measures.

You and others on the dishonest right propagated the same ridiculous lie when President Obama was in office, now you’re doing the same with President Biden.

Guns will not be ‘banned.’

Guns will not be ‘confiscated.’

No rights will be ‘taken away.’


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Just like Oblama did.


Obama did not have Kamala Harris to round up guns

Gun owners should be very afraid


----------



## Donald H (Mar 26, 2022)

If Biden or any other politician said that he wants to ban handguns, he would be saying it with confidence that he would have support at the polls.

I don't know if that could be realistic but there's no doubt the anti-gun movement is gaining ground. The lack of support for the NRA and it' impending demise indicates some change in America at least.

As a Canadian I'm not taking a position pro or con, I'm only saying what I perceive to be happening. 
Overall, I would suggest that little will change for several more years yet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> I am sure you can prove it by showing everyone my political affiliation registration card...Nope, you project your weakness through pigeonholing a needed bad guy. (I do fuck while lying down)


you fucking lying piece of shit I've been a member here since 2010 and you've been a member here since 2011 do you even know what you post here in the forum?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You’re an ignoramus and a liar.
> 
> Only the legislative branch of government has the authority to enact laws – such as firearm regulatory measures.
> 
> ...


have you ever heard of the ATF AND THEIR BUMP STOCK BAN?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Better get used to it
> 
> Our President is going to send Kamala Harris to collect your guns and ammo


I'll shoot the bitch the first step she takes on my lawn


----------



## Ringtone (Mar 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Good luck in trying to get through to gun nuts. You will just receive the usual slaver; 2nd Amendment, Independence, self defence, come and try to take my guns.


Why, you're a real dope, aren't you?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Good luck in trying to get through to gun nuts. You will just receive the usual slaver; 2nd Amendment, Independence, self defence, come and try to take my guns.


Yeah, all that freedom nonsense...lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Donald H said:


> If Biden or any other politician said that he wants to ban handguns, he would be saying it with confidence that he would have support at the polls.
> 
> I don't know if that could be realistic but there's no doubt the anti-gun movement is gaining ground. The lack of support for the NRA and it' impending demise indicates some change in America at least.
> 
> ...


actually, the anti-gun movement is losing ground 
We have half of the states that are now Constitutional carry
But jo keeps pushing with his push to ban 9mm pistols he'll lose a large part of the democrat party.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Fantasies of an Internet Tough Guy
> 
> View attachment 621541


sure thing Im a mass shooter believe me now?


----------



## westwall (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> wHY DO YOU SUPPORT THE VERY PARTY THAT WILL ATTEMPT TO DO THAT?




Because moonie is a troll who lives a miserable existence in a trailer so wants everyone else to be as miserable as he is.

What none of these idiots can refute is that the progressive left not just wants to take our guns, they desperately need to.

Otherwise they can't have their fascist hell hole.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Good luck in trying to get through to gun nuts. You will just receive the usual slaver; 2nd Amendment, Independence, self defence, come and try to take my guns.


why did jo say he wanted to take 9mm pistols?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

westwall said:


> Because moonie is a troll who lives a miserable existence in a trailer so wants everyone else to be as miserable as he is.
> 
> What none of these idiots can refute is that the progressive left not just wants to take our guns, they desperately need to.
> 
> Otherwise they can't have their fascist hell hole.


thats correct they can't push their regressive agenda on people when they know they will get their face full of holes.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 26, 2022)

westwall said:


> Because moonie is a troll who lives a miserable existence in a trailer so wants everyone else to be as miserable as he is.
> 
> What none of these idiots can refute is that the progressive left not just wants to take our guns, they desperately need to.
> 
> Otherwise they can't have their fascist hell hole.


When did they take yer guns? Living in a trailer house is not that bad considering the hole in the ground you occupy.










						Trump: ‘Take the guns first, go through due process second’
					

President Trump on Wednesday voiced support for confiscating guns from certain individuals deemed to be dangerous, even if it violates due process rights. “I like taking the guns early, like in thi…




					thehill.com


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That's a lie ever heard of the ATF ever heard of the bump stock ban the ATF instituted?



Thanks to that damn anti-gun Trump


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 26, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Thanks to that damn anti-gun Trump


yes indeed, it's always the other guy..
To note:
I voted for the lion that said he wouldn't eat my face, but he's eating my face!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Thanks to that damn anti-gun Trump


and to think jo is saying that he will take your 9mm pistol
Trump back tracked after that 
but biden and his whore followers keep pushing forward
It will not end good for you that follow jo


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> When did they take yer guns? Living in a trailer house is not that bad considering the hole in the ground you occupy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and he took a step back after that
but historically it's been democrats that have pushed the anti gun agenda.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> and to think jo is saying that he will take your 9mm pistol



Joe talks a lot, he has no power to take actual guns and the courts ruled agaisnt Trump's anti-Gun EO so that is good for us gun owners.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> It will not end good for you that follow jo



You finally got something right, I do support Jo, but I do not support Joe


----------



## miketx (Mar 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> President Biden seeks to neither ‘take away’ guns nor anyone’s rights.
> 
> ...


Sez the biggest fucking lair of all.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> and he took a step back after that
> but historically it's been democrats that have pushed the anti gun agenda.


But there's that lion eating my face! Reagan and many of the GOP supported the Brady Bill aka assault weapons ban.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> yes indeed, it's always the other guy..
> To note:
> I voted for the lion that said he wouldn't eat my face, but he's eating my face!


historically it's the democrats seems a self-proclaimed nonpartisan voter like yourself would agree to that.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> historically it's the democrats seems a self-proclaimed nonpartisan voter like yourself would agree to that.


Prove that I have.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> But there's that lion eating my face! Reagan and many of the GOP supported the Brady Bill aka assault weapons ban.


historically it's the democrats seems a self-proclaimed nonpartisan voter like yourself would agree to that.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> historically it's the democrats seems a self-proclaimed nonpartisan voter like yourself would agree to that.


Prove that I have...when the only time we had a ban was supported by both parties, and I said I would never surrender my firearms no matter what law they made because it would be unconstitutional.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Prove that I have.


are these not your words?


Moonglow said:


> I don't support any political parties in the USA. I have more self-respect than that. I was young and dumb and voted for Reagan but after he signed off on amnesty for the illegals I refused to participate as an identity of any political party, they are all liars and only serve the needs of the wealthy, just like cops.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You’re an ignoramus and a liar.
> 
> Only the legislative branch of government has the authority to enact laws – such as firearm regulatory measures.
> 
> ...


When did Congress pass any law making it a felony to transfer an incomplete 80% lower?








						NBC Reporter, PA AG Staffers Commit Felonies While Producing 'Ghost Gun' Hit Piece on JSD Supply [VIDEO] - The Truth About Guns
					

&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ Our friends at Ammoland have been on a story swirling around a “journalist” at NBC News and a hit piece the network ran on “ghost guns” and Pennsylvania-based JSD Supply. Step into the Wayback Machine for a moment and travel with us to last March when Pennsylvania...




					www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## westwall (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> When did Congress pass any law making it a felony to transfer an incomplete 80% lower?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don't confuse c Clayton with honesty.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 26, 2022)

Meister said:


> Without using your usual rhetoric, what do you think about Biden's opinion saying what he did about 9mm guns at the
> CNN town hall?


I like the irony in your post as it's you guys that repeat the same rhetoric.

Just like various areas in life, some types/models/size etc.. are restricted or banned. The obvious one are vehicles, we can't zoom about in a Formula 1 car on the open streets, they're not suitable. Likewise, with weapons, some are deemed not suitable in public, certainly those that can be concealed and automatic ones etc.. And especially when someone is willing to shoot their fellow countryman in the name of "defence", they definitely not desirable to own a gun, let alone be in public with any type of gun.

Biden, Trump, Obama, Clinton etc.. can say whatever they want about guns, it's up to Congress to amend the constitution, but, the Senators are obviously happy with inappropriate types of firearms killing folk.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

westwall said:


> Don't confuse c Clayton with honesty.


he confuses real easily


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I like the irony in your post as it's you guys that repeat the same rhetoric.
> 
> Just like various areas in life, some types/models/size etc.. are restricted or banned. The obvious one are vehicles, we can't zoom about in a Formula 1 car on the open streets, they're not suitable. Likewise, with weapons, some are deemed not suitable in public, certainly those that can be concealed and automatic ones etc.. And especially when someone is willing to shoot their fellow countryman in the name of "defence", they definitely not desirable to own a gun, let alone be in public with any type of gun.
> 
> Biden, Trump, Obama, Clinton etc.. can say whatever they want about guns, it's up to Congress to amend the constitution, but, the Senators are obviously happy with inappropriate types of firearms killing folk.



which party pushes for gun control?
and biden can direct his ATF to make changes in their rulings


----------



## miketx (Mar 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I like the irony in your post as it's you guys that repeat the same rhetoric.
> 
> Just like various areas in life, some types/models/size etc.. are restricted or banned. The obvious one are vehicles, we can't zoom about in a Formula 1 car on the open streets, they're not suitable. Likewise, with weapons, some are deemed not suitable in public, certainly those that can be concealed and automatic ones etc.. And especially when someone is willing to shoot their fellow countryman in the name of "defence", they definitely not desirable to own a gun, let alone be in public with any type of gun.
> 
> Biden, Trump, Obama, Clinton etc.. can say whatever they want about guns, it's up to Congress to amend the constitution, but, the Senators are obviously happy with inappropriate types of firearms killing folk.


Come get mine commie.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> which party pushes for gun control?
> and biden can direct his ATF to make changes in their rulings


Didn't realise you're Meister's lacky.

Both parties. Didn't Trump ban or try to ban bump stocks? Why do you think controlling some types of gun a problem, and do you think everyone is suitable to have a gun?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 26, 2022)

miketx said:


> Come get mine commie.


Rinse, wash, repeat. You're willing to use your gun on someone, you are the least suitable person to be walking around in society with one, hence the high gun incidents in America.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Didn't realise you're Meister's lacky.
> 
> Both parties. Didn't Trump ban or try to ban bump stocks? Why do you think controlling some types of gun a problem, and do you think everyone is suitable to have a gun?


Which party pushed gun control?
Republicans don't have any gun control policies 
Bump stocks aren't guns 
I believe every democrat should be disarmed including the rich who claim to be democrats they should be restricted from having any armed security Biden should lose his armed security


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You’re an ignoramus and a liar.
> 
> Only the legislative branch of government has the authority to enact laws – such as firearm regulatory measures.
> 
> ...


C_Clayton_Jones When did Congress pass any law making it a felony to transfer an incomplete 80% lower?








						NBC Reporter, PA AG Staffers Commit Felonies While Producing 'Ghost Gun' Hit Piece on JSD Supply [VIDEO] - The Truth About Guns
					

&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ Our friends at Ammoland have been on a story swirling around a “journalist” at NBC News and a hit piece the network ran on “ghost guns” and Pennsylvania-based JSD Supply. Step into the Wayback Machine for a moment and travel with us to last March when Pennsylvania...




					www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## konradv (Mar 26, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> That would just cause another surge in gun sales.


Biden helps the economy and y’all claim he’s senile.  Joe wins again!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

konradv said:


> Biden helps the economy and y’all claim he’s senile.  Joe wins again!


You are delusional.


----------



## miketx (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You are delusional.


He's just a lying pos like biden.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

miketx said:


> He's just a lying pos like biden.


he's one or the other
he's either a willing liar or as delusional as jo biden is.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones When did Congress pass any law making it a felony to transfer an incomplete 80% lower?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Repeating your lies doesn’t make them true.

President Biden isn’t going to ‘ban’ guns – he doesn’t have the authority.

President Biden isn’t going to ‘confiscate’ guns – he doesn’t have the authority.

President Biden isn’t going to ‘take away’ your rights – no one has that authority; the notion is a ridiculous, ignorant rightwing lie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Repeating your lies doesn’t make them true.
> 
> President Biden isn’t going to ‘ban’ guns – he doesn’t have the authority.
> 
> ...


Ignoring what I said about the ATF shows you to be less than an imbecile.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2022)

bodecea said:


> We don't have guns anymore....as the Right told us, President Obama took them all away.



  STFU carpet muncher.


----------



## konradv (Mar 26, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> STFU carpet muncher.


You’re a sad case.  If you can’t debate without name calling, you deserve to be ignored.  This board isn’t supposed to be for juveniles.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ignoring what I said about the ATF shows you to be less than an imbecile.


President Biden isn’t going to ‘ban’ guns – he doesn’t have the authority.

President Biden isn’t going to ‘confiscate’ guns – he doesn’t have the authority.

President Biden isn’t going to ‘take away’ your rights – no one has that authority; the notion is a ridiculous, ignorant rightwing lie.

You're a liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> President Biden isn’t going to ‘ban’ guns – he doesn’t have the authority.
> 
> President Biden isn’t going to ‘confiscate’ guns – he doesn’t have the authority.
> 
> ...


Well dumbass maybe you should tell biden to stop saying that he is
And one more time HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF THE ATF?
When did Congress create a law making it a felony to transfer an uncomplete 80% lower?








						NBC Reporter, PA AG Staffers Commit Felonies While Producing 'Ghost Gun' Hit Piece on JSD Supply [VIDEO] - The Truth About Guns
					

&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ Our friends at Ammoland have been on a story swirling around a “journalist” at NBC News and a hit piece the network ran on “ghost guns” and Pennsylvania-based JSD Supply. Step into the Wayback Machine for a moment and travel with us to last March when Pennsylvania...




					www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 26, 2022)

Meister said:


> Biden Just Said He Wants to Ban Handguns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither of your links show that Biden wants to ban any type of handgun.

THAT is the claim.
Thus far you've shown nothing.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> he said 9mm weapons


Here's the ACTUAL FACTUAL quote that's got you peeing your pants...

"The idea you need a weapon that can have the ability to fire 20, 30, 40, 50, 120 shots from that weapon, whether it’s a 9-millimeter pistol or whether it’s a rifle, is ridiculous," Biden said. "I’m continuing to push to eliminate the sale of those things."

Large capacity magazines et al.

So why are you lying?


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 26, 2022)

Meister said:


> Not my paranoia....you really think that the squad wants to protect my gun rights?  Really?
> What an idiot you portray yourself as.


Have they taken your guns?
See any legislation calling for that?

Yes sweetie, your paranoia.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> when someone continues to say they are going to do something and take steps to do that it's not paranoia fucking dumbass


What steps clithead?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 26, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Here's the ACTUAL FACTUAL quote that's got you peeing your pants...
> 
> "The idea you need a weapon that can have the ability to fire 20, 30, 40, 50, 120 shots from that weapon, whether it’s a 9-millimeter pistol or whether it’s a rifle, is ridiculous," Biden said. "I’m continuing to push to eliminate the sale of those things."
> 
> ...


He’s a conservative – that’s all they do.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2022)

konradv said:


> You’re a sad case.  If you can’t debate without name calling, you deserve to be ignored.  This board isn’t supposed to be for juveniles.



   So you love dykes.
Why am I not surprised..........


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Have they taken your guns?
> See any legislation calling for that?
> 
> Yes sweetie, your paranoia.


Deflect often?  The squad would love to take our guns, and given the direction of your
party, there will be more and more of them.


----------



## konradv (Mar 27, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So you love dykes.
> Why am I not surprised..........


It’s spelled ‘dikes’ and they hold back the sea.  What’s not to love?  Sheesh, these are the people that think they know what’s what?!?!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Here's the ACTUAL FACTUAL quote that's got you peeing your pants...
> 
> "The idea you need a weapon that can have the ability to fire 20, 30, 40, 50, 120 shots from that weapon, whether it’s a 9-millimeter pistol or whether it’s a rifle, is ridiculous," Biden said. "I’m continuing to push to eliminate the sale of those things."
> 
> ...


He wasn't talking about magazines he was talking about the weapons.As you even quoted


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Neither of your links show that Biden wants to ban any type of handgun.
> 
> THAT is the claim.
> Thus far you've shown nothing.


Dumbass Biden said 9mm pistols


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Deflect often?  The squad would love to take our guns, and given the direction of your
> party, there will be more and more of them.


Your paranoia is not reality little one.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> are these not your words?


How does this prove only Democrats have passed gun control..


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 27, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Good luck in trying to get through to gun nuts. You will just receive the usual slaver; 2nd Amendment, Independence, self defence, come and try to take my guns.


 and this coming from a guy who will bend over and let the government fuck him up the ass then thank them for it.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> He wasn't talking about magazines he was talking about the weapons.As you even quoted


You are:

Either reading impaired ; or
Too stupid to understand what you read; or
Just a liar.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dumbass Biden said 9mm pistols


And you are simply a liar.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 27, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> and this coming from a guy who will bend over and let the government fuck him up the ass then thank them for it.


Biden is fucking you up the arse!! Lol


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Deflect often?  The squad would love to take our guns, and given the direction of your
> party, there will be more and more of them.


Where do you get your delusions from? Genetics? The whole gun debate is about appropriate guns in a society (type, size, features etc..) and who's deemed suitable in having one (not the crazies and those willing to shoot their neighbour). So no one is taking your guns and now one is taking your car. It's having appropriate guns and cars and a robust system to make them safe as possible.

I wish I got a quid for every time you guys say "take our guns", I would be a millionaire by lunchtime.

This is why I believe you guys repeat the same gun rhetoric to deflect from debating guns, because you're trying to hold onto a piss poor arguement. No one can be that dumb in believing your crap.


----------



## Meister (Mar 27, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Where do you get your delusions from? Genetics? The whole gun debate is about appropriate guns in a society (type, size, features etc..) and who's deemed suitable in having one (not the crazies and those willing to shoot their neighbour). So no one is taking your guns and now one is taking your car. It's having appropriate guns and cars and a robust system to make them safe as possible.
> 
> I wish I got a quid for every time you guys say "take our guns", I would be a millionaire by lunchtime.
> 
> This is why I believe you guys repeat the same gun rhetoric to deflect from debating guns, because you're trying to hold onto a piss poor arguement. No one can be that dumb in believing your crap.


Well, seeing that you don't even live around here, I'll take that into account for your stupidity on the subject.
It's okay dude/dudette


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> What steps clithead?


Each legislative move is a step dumbass


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> And you are simply a liar.


You're delusional and deaf


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> You are:
> 
> Either reading impaired ; or
> Too stupid to understand what you read; or
> Just a liar.


No dumbass I listened to biden's own spoken words what he said is what you have deathly ignored


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Well, seeing that you don't even live around here, I'll take that into account for your stupidity on the subject.
> It's okay dude/dudette


These people are imbeciles they are trying to defend against biden's very own spoken words. I've even went as far as contacting the fucking fact checkers who fact checked what Biden said wrong.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Each legislative move is a step dumbass


Then since your paranoia is real...

Detail the legislative steps in progress.

We'll await your response.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're delusional and deaf


Yeah, I'm delusional...

I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEd

a dozen or so Glocks
a half dozen ARs
30 100 round drums
50 30 round magazines
25k rounds of ammunition

BECAUSE a Black man might knock on my door!

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

God you are stupid.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No dumbass I listened to biden's own spoken words what he said is what you have deathly ignored


No, you didn't.
I provided the quote.
The quote says NOTHING about eliminating any type of firearm.

So, are you
Reading impaired and dumb as a rock;or
Just a lying bitch.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Then since your paranoia is real...
> 
> Detail the legislative steps in progress.
> 
> We'll await your response.


It's not paranoia when it's actually happening. 
How many gun control laws are their in democrat states?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> No, you didn't.
> I provided the quote.
> The quote says NOTHING about eliminating any type of firearm.
> 
> ...


I provided the video the end. You can't change what he said just because you ignored what he said.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Yeah, I'm delusional...
> 
> I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEd
> 
> ...


What a racist piece of shit you are


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Yeah, I'm delusional...
> 
> I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEd
> 
> ...


Speaking of stupid

this guy seems to think the only  gun owners are white


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Speaking of stupid
> 
> this guy seems to think the only  gun owners are white


It's racist and chauvinistic to believe only white males can have access to an item.


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Mar 27, 2022)

Meister said:


> Biden Just Said He Wants to Ban Handguns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So only bolt action and muzzle loaders are safe. Lol. He's out of his mind.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Osiris-ODS said:


> So only bolt action and muzzle loaders are safe. Lol. He's out of his mind.


If democrats get their way they will also be illegal to own.


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If democrats get their way they will also be illegal to own.


True, but both of us will be long gone before that ever happens.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Osiris-ODS said:


> True, but both of us will be long gone before that ever happens.


We maybe gone but we must preserve our rights for our great great great great Grand children.


----------



## d0gbreath (Mar 27, 2022)

Why would 9mm be banned, leaving me with my .45 ACP?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

d0gbreath said:


> Why would 9mm be banned, leaving me with my .45 ACP?


Democrats have a long history of attempting to ban firearms. Back in the 80s they attempted to ban all handguns. But they knew that would be a hard task to try, so they went for the ARs and other rifles. With them they must do it incrementally ban this and move on to ban something else.


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> We maybe gone but we must preserve our rights for our great great great great Grand children.



Dems are doing a good enough job of ensuring that. Kids these days hate dems because of the mask mandates and other Covid-related BS...they know who's responsible for that torture. Over where I live, you see groups of 10 year olds riding around with Let's Go Brandon painted on their bikes. The Dems have sacrificed their future political existence for instant power. They saw how their "swing for the fences" progressive agenda has backfired in VA and NJ and SF... Just wait and see how bad it gets now that inflation and gas is even more out of control.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 27, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Biden is fucking you up the arse!! Lol


Not me 

But you keep kidding yourself that the privileges your queen allows you are actually rights if it makes you feel better


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's not paranoia when it's actually happening.
> How many gun control laws are their in democrat states?


What's a "democrat state?"

How many stupid gun laws are there in TX, AL, GA, FL...


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I provided the video the end. You can't change what he said just because you ignored what he said.


I quoted what he said.

What he said is not what you said he said.  LIAR!


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What a racist piece of shit you are


Please.
Your racism is displayed in your every post.  LIAR


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Speaking of stupid
> 
> this guy seems to think the only  gun owners are white


You mean the ones with 145 Glocks, 10 ARs, 25k rounds of ammunition and that Confederate Flag on the porch?

Yeah, all White and stupid as a sack of dirty diapers.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 27, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> President Biden seeks to neither ‘take away’ guns nor anyone’s rights.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but ya can't be too careful.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> You mean the ones with 145 Glocks, 10 ARs, 25k rounds of ammunition and that Confederate Flag on the porch?
> 
> Yeah, all White and stupid as a sack of dirty diapers.


I dunno. I had two black dudes and one black woman in my CC class.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Biden: Existing gun laws are not being enforced
> 
> 
> President Biden participates in a CNN town hall in Cincinnati, Ohio — a little more than six months after being sworn into office. Follow here for the latest news.
> ...





bigrebnc1775 said:


> he said 9mm weapons


Here's Biden's problem (from the link), read it carefully.

*"… I've always found you get rewarded for doing what you think at the time is the right thing and people really believe you believe it's the right thing to do. And so I think you’re seeing it come together,” Biden said.*

Now apply that rationale to how he proposes dealing with the uptick in gun violence...and have a good laugh. 

In the coming disastrous aftermath of his failed policies he can rightly say, "Well, it seemed like a good idea at the time."


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> What's a "democrat state?"
> 
> How many stupid gun laws are there in TX, AL, GA, FL...


Not many and those you just listed are Constitutional Carry


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> You mean the ones with 145 Glocks, 10 ARs, 25k rounds of ammunition and that Confederate Flag on the porch?
> 
> Yeah, all White and stupid as a sack of dirty diapers.


You're a racist piece of shit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Please.
> Your racism is displayed in your every post.  LIAR


No dumb fuck you believe only whites are gun owners want show your sexists view and claim only white males have guns?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> I quoted what he said.
> 
> What he said is not what you said he said.  LIAR!


The video recorded what he said and he was not talking about magazines. He specifically said 9 mm weapons and rifles.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 27, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Only Congress has the authority to enact firearm regulatory measures – not the executive branch.
> 
> Of course, conservatives are as ignorant as they are dishonest if they believe otherwise.
> 
> And this is yet another example of the lies and demagoguery propagated by the dishonest right – the lies that President Biden wants to ‘ban’ or ‘confiscate’ guns.


Ye gods, how can you be this dense: he *literally fucking said it*, you idiot!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 27, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You’re an ignoramus and a liar.
> 
> Only the legislative branch of government has the authority to enact laws – such as firearm regulatory measures.
> 
> .’


That hasn't stopped F-troop from banning things by fiat.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> why did jo say he wanted to take 9mm pistols?


He's senile.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 27, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Where do you get your delusions from? Genetics? The whole gun debate is about appropriate guns in a society (type, size, features etc..) and who's deemed suitable in having one (not the crazies and those willing to shoot their neighbour). So no one is taking your guns and now one is taking your car. It's having appropriate guns and cars and a robust system to make them safe as possible.
> 
> I wish I got a quid for every time you guys say "take our guns", I would be a millionaire by lunchtime.
> 
> This is why I believe you guys repeat the same gun rhetoric to deflect from debating guns, because you're trying to hold onto a piss poor arguement. No one can be that dumb in believing your crap.


You gave up the right to protect yourself decades ago. Why are you polluting this thread? Just tug your forelock and bow to your betters.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Yeah, I'm delusional...
> 
> I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEd
> 
> ...


Are you on some sort of mind-altering chemicals?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Are you on some sort of mind-altering chemicals?


No it comes naturally to leftists


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Speaking of stupid
> 
> this guy seems to think the only  gun owners are white



He projects his racism on others.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's racist and chauvinistic to believe only white males can have access to an item.


He projects his racism on others.


Dadoalex said:


> What's a "democrat state?"
> 
> How many stupid gun laws are there in TX, AL, GA, FL...


Democrat state: a state run by Democrats, often for decades. Kalifornia, New Jersey, Rhode Island, Massachusetts, Hawaii.


Woodznutz said:


> I dunno. I had two black dudes and one black woman in my CC class.



My wife's last Blazing Sword class had, exactly, one white guy and one white woman out of I think fourteen people.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> You mean the ones with 145 Glocks, 10 ARs, 25k rounds of ammunition and that Confederate Flag on the porch?
> 
> Yeah, all White and stupid as a sack of dirty diapers.


You’re so angry and bitter

I used to know a bunch of WWII vets and members of the gun club who set up at the gun show around me

beginning in the 1950s the government would sell surplus weapons through the NRA and groups like the Dallas Gun Club

these old guys had M1s, 03 Springfields, M1 carbines by the dozen

and the sold one or two whenever they felt like it

I called it their 401k plan because it was like money in the bank

If things go to hell and half the country is murdering the other half hoity-toity gun grabber libs will find that all their paper money is worthless

and the cops are too busy protecting the beautiful people inside city hall to worry about the unwashed smucks

Then a case 9mm ammo bartered one box at a time might feed a family or fill the car with gas

most gun owners dont think of it that way but they might be pleasantly surprised someday

in fact for all your bluster and snide remarks about gun owners it would not surprise me if you had a few guns stashed away


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 28, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I dunno. I had two black dudes and one black woman in my CC class.


Irrelevant and nonresponsive.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 28, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Here's Biden's problem (from the link), read it carefully.
> 
> *"… I've always found you get rewarded for doing what you think at the time is the right thing and people really believe you believe it's the right thing to do. And so I think you’re seeing it come together,” Biden said.*
> 
> ...


Irrelevant.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Not many and those you just listed are Constitutional Carry


Uh huh...

"I got scared when they played loud music so I shot them
I'm claiming self defense under Florida law."

Actual case from Jacksonville.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're a racist piece of shit.


Please.

I wouldn't join your club for ...ANYTHING

Want racist?  Read your posts.  RACIST.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No dumb fuck you believe only whites are gun owners want show your sexists view and claim only white males have guns?


Never said that, LIAR


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The video recorded what he said and he was not talking about magazines. He specifically said 9 mm weapons and rifles.


Yes the video recorded what he said.
You choose to lie about what is in the video.
LIAR.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 28, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Are you on some sort of mind-altering chemicals?


No...
So please explain....

Why does one person "NEEEEEED"
a dozen glocks...
a dozen ARs
10 extended magazine shotguns
several 100 round drums
Dozens of 30 round magazines
25K rounds of ammunition

Please, we all want to know.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 28, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> He projects his racism on others.
> 
> 
> He projects his racism on others.
> ...


There's no such thig as a "democrat" state.
Only idiots drinking the GWP kool-aid use terms like that.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 28, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You’re so angry and bitter
> 
> I used to know a bunch of WWII vets and members of the gun club who set up at the gun show around me
> 
> ...


WOW.

All those words to fail to respond to the post you're quoting.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 28, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> My wife's last Blazing Sword class had, exactly, one white guy and one white woman out of I think fourteen people.


The LBGTQ people are arming themselves? Yikes!


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 28, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Irrelevant and nonresponsive.


It shows that blacks can collect guns as well.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 28, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Irrelevant.


It goes to Biden's mental state and ability to address problems, your Honor.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Uh huh...
> 
> "I got scared when they played loud music so I shot them
> I'm claiming self defense under Florida law."
> ...


You just admitted defeat


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Never said that, LIAR


You implied it with your racist comment.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Please.
> 
> I wouldn't join your club for ...ANYTHING
> 
> Want racist?  Read your posts.  RACIST.


You're the one that believes only whites are gun owners


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Yes the video recorded what he said.
> You choose to lie about what is in the video.
> LIAR.


And he said 9MM WEAPONS and RIFLES he was not talking about magazines.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 28, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> WOW.
> 
> All those words to fail to respond to the post you're quoting.


I responded

but I will try again 

Law abiding Americans should have as many guns as they choose


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 28, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> No...
> So please explain....
> 
> Why does one person "NEEEEEED"
> ...


I have no idea. Why don't you ask them?

Though 25,000 rounds isn't that much ammunition.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Yes the video recorded what he said.
> You choose to lie about what is in the video.
> LIAR.


In the video I stated that he said 9 mm weapons. He didn't say the word weapons he said 9mm HANDGUNS.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> No...
> So please explain....
> 
> Why does one person "NEEEEEED"
> ...


It's not the Bill of Needs it's the Bill of Rights.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Mar 28, 2022)

The PTB are steadily tightening the noose on the 2nd and your ability to possess a firearm.
The confirmation of Biden's nominee is actually their nominee and they will assure she gets seated.

Once that's done, you're going to see 2A rights stripped to the bone and diminished as never before.
If you can't clearly see this then you are simply short-sighted.

Without a fight....you have no right.
Doing nothing is getting more expensive by the day.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 28, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> No...
> So please explain....
> 
> Why does one person "NEEEEEED"
> ...


Many collectors have more guns than this. And if the collector is also a shooter the other stuff is fun to have.

A guy who works in a sporting goods store where I shop goes out west every year to shoot 'varmints'. He said that he shoots at least 5000 rounds at the little critters.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 28, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The PTB are steadily tightening the noose on the 2nd and your ability to possess a firearm.
> The confirmation of Biden's nominee is actually their nominee and they will assure she gets seated.
> 
> Once that's done, you're going to see 2A rights stripped to the bone and diminished as never before.
> ...


Just buying guns and hunting licenses sends a pretty strong message. I'm not worried, especially since so-called 'gun violence' is a made-up problem by the Left and the media.

*"I have no problem with shootings, as long as the right people get shot."*

-Dirty Harry, from "Sudden Impact".

Just a cursory review of shootings reveals that by and large the right people are getting shot.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 28, 2022)

Meister said:


> Well, seeing that you don't even live around here, I'll take that into account for your stupidity on the subject.
> It's okay dude/dudette


Don't tell me, you're standing there with a finger in each ear saying, "ner ner ner ner".

You are paranoid and along with most of your ilk, you couldn't cope living in the UK, you would be too petrified.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 28, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> You gave up the right to protect yourself decades ago. Why are you polluting this thread? Just tug your forelock and bow to your betters.


Please stop being a low IQ'd retard.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 28, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Not me
> 
> But you keep kidding yourself that the privileges your queen allows you are actually rights if it makes you feel better


"Rights" wash, rinse, repeat.

Wash, rinse, repeat.

Wash, rinse, repeat.

Same old shit mate, same old shit. I'm fucking yawning with that usual dull shit, sort yourself out.


----------



## Batcat (Mar 28, 2022)

The Russian invasion of Ukraine proves the value of an armed civilian population. Our nation would be extremely difficult to occupy and control. Estimates are that 400 million civilian owned firearms exist in our nation. 









						Supposed expert downplays role of guns in resisting invasion
					

Guns are a key factor in resisting tyranny, but some experts honestly believe that they play no role in resisting invasion from afar.




					bearingarms.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Don't tell me, you're standing there with a finger in each ear saying, "ner ner ner ner".
> 
> You are paranoid and along with most of your ilk, you couldn't cope living in the UK, you would be too petrified.


Seems the founders of this country couldn't cope with British subjugation and fought for the rights. I suppose you would have squawk and call the founders of America paranoid lol.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> "Rights" wash, rinse, repeat.
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat.
> 
> ...


Fuck off


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Seems the founders of this country couldn't cope with British subjugation and fought for the rights. I suppose you would have squawk and call the founders of America paranoid lol.


That's why when you were getting your arse whipped, the French had to help. Learn history, prick.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Fuck off


Get up-to-date, stop coming out with the usual dull shit. You retards might be gullible to it, the Brits aren't. Either discuss guns as adults, or fuck off back to Kindergarten.

Since you've found out I don't tolerate juvenile shit, when you reply to my posts in future, consult an adult before opening your mouth. I'm past all that old rethoric crap.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> That's why when you were getting your arse whipped, the French had to help. Learn history, prick.


And that has what to do with what?  We are a free from English rule country. But if you care to try it again go for it please


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Get up-to-date, stop coming out with the usual dull shit. You retards might be gullible to it, the Brits aren't. Either discuss guns as adults, or fuck off back to Kindergarten.
> 
> Since you've found out I don't tolerate juvenile shit, when you reply to my posts in future, consult an adult before opening your mouth. I'm past all that old rethoric crap.


Get up to date? Stop with the gun grabbing legislation so we don't have to repeat the same old shit.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> And that has what to do with what?  We are a free from English rule country. But if you care to try it again go for it please


America was made up of various nationalities, even Brits off the Mayflower. So eventually, the inhabitants of America didn't like to be told what to do by the British, especially over taxation. So war broke out. As the people living in America were getting their arse whipped, the French came to their aid. If you get stuck with that, get your arse to Paris and you will find statues of French generals that helped the Americans. But to protect your vanity, you guys claim it was over guns and you omit the French from saving your ass and you've got fuck all to do with 1776, yet you're trying to be big headed in taking credit. So wind your fucking neck in and get back to school before spouting that shite to me.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Get up to date? Stop with the gun grabbing legislation so we don't have to repeat the same old shit.


Not grabbing your guns, your low intelligence doesn't grasp that. Your brain cannot cope with middle ground. Some guns are suitable in a society, some guns aren't. Some people are good with guns in society, some aren't. Your brain is American, you can only cope with all guns v no guns, and everyone can have guns v no guns. Middle ground is out of your comprehension, it won't sink into solid bone.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> That's why when you were getting your arse whipped, the French had to help. Learn history, prick.


And the Germans had to help the British. Game even.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 28, 2022)

Batcat said:


> The Russian invasion of Ukraine proves the value of an armed civilian population. Our nation would be extremely difficult to occupy and control. Estimates are that 400 million civilian owned firearms exist in our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also a tougher hill to climb to try subjugate a people that have lived free for more than 200 years, and are very familiar with firearms.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 28, 2022)

dp


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 28, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> And the Germans had to help the British. Game even.


Are you authentic?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> America was made up of various nationalities, even Brits off the Mayflower. So eventually, the inhabitants of America didn't like to be told what to do by the British, especially over taxation. So war broke out. As the people living in America were getting their arse whipped, the French came to their aid. If you get stuck with that, get your arse to Paris and you will find statues of French generals that helped the Americans. But to protect your vanity, you guys claim it was over guns and you omit the French from saving your ass and you've got fuck all to do with 1776, yet you're trying to be big headed in taking credit. So wind your fucking neck in and get back to school before spouting that shite to me.


Uhh, no. The French came in AFTER the crushing American victory at Saratoga.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Not grabbing your guns, your low intelligence doesn't grasp that. Your brain cannot cope with middle ground. Some guns are suitable in a society, some guns aren't. Some people are good with guns in society, some aren't. Your brain is American, you can only cope with all guns v no guns, and everyone can have guns v no guns. Middle ground is out of your comprehension, it won't sink into solid bone.


Stop lying


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 28, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Uhh, no. The French came in AFTER the crushing American victory at Saratoga.






Here's a statue of a French general in Paris who saved your arse. If it wasn't for the French, you would currently be answering to Boris Johnson. So fuck off.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Stop lying


Truth hurts, doesn't it. And that's your retort. Pathetic.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Truth hurts, doesn't it. And that's your retort. Pathetic.


You spoke no truth you lied therefore my only response was stop lying.
What do you call a forced buy back?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> View attachment 622547
> Here's a statue of a French general in Paris who saved your arse. If it wasn't for the French, you would currently be answering to Boris Johnson. So fuck off.


And we have been saving your and the frenched ass ever since


----------



## iceberg (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Get up-to-date, stop coming out with the usual dull shit. You retards might be gullible to it, the Brits aren't. Either discuss guns as adults, or fuck off back to Kindergarten.
> 
> Since you've found out I don't tolerate juvenile shit, when you reply to my posts in future, consult an adult before opening your mouth. I'm past all that old rethoric crap.


when it comes to usual dull shit, any time someone mentions guns, here you come to be the broken record you are on the topic. you don't wish to discuss it, you with to tear into anyone who doesn't feel as you do.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Are you authentic?


Don't make me educate you about your own history.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 28, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Don't make me educate you about your own history.


Too much Brit history for your brain, you can barely manage 200 years, and still get it fucking wrong.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> when it comes to usual dull shit, any time someone mentions guns, here you come to be the broken record you are on the topic. you don't wish to discuss it, you with to tear into anyone who doesn't feel as you do.


All it is (in a retarded voice), "Rights, Independence, self defence, bla bla". Just the same old crap, day in, day out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> All it is (in a retarded voice), "Rights, Independence, self defence, bla bla". Just the same old crap, day in, day out.


It's one right I will never give up


----------



## San Souci (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Good luck in trying to get through to gun nuts. You will just receive the usual slaver; 2nd Amendment, Independence, self defence, come and try to take my guns.


Yeah. That darn constitution. Lefties sure hate that.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> All it is (in a retarded voice), "Rights, Independence, self defence, bla bla". Just the same old crap, day in, day out.


I rest my case.


----------



## d0gbreath (Mar 28, 2022)

So, how many times have the Democratic Party members actually put the ban on guns? The GOP killed the bump stock. I think there was an AR ban years ago that was caused by a Dem. Some cities have British style gun laws in place.

For those, unlike me, law abiding citizens.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 28, 2022)

d0gbreath said:


> So, how many times have the Democratic Party members actually put the ban on guns?


Zero. 

And Democrats have no plan to 'ban' guns, much less 'confiscate' firearms. 

It's just more lies and demagoguery from the dishonest right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Zero.
> 
> And Democrats have no plan to 'ban' guns, much less 'confiscate' firearms.
> 
> It's just more lies and demagoguery from the dishonest right.


Lying son of a bitch


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Too much Brit history for your brain, you can barely manage 200 years, and still get it fucking wrong.


So Britain didn't hire 20,000 Hessian mercenaries to help them fight us? Interesting. 

Anglo-American history goes back to biblical times.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 29, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> "Rights" wash, rinse, repeat.
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat.
> 
> ...


See if you actually has any rights you would understand why we Americans hold them in such high regard.

You have accepted that all you will ever relieve are privileges if you're a good little subject and you're too dumb to see that you have no real rights


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> It shows that blacks can collect guns as well.


Why?

OK...if a Black person "collects" a dozen ARs 2 dozen glocks, 25k rounds of ammunition, dozens of expanded magzines...

Assuming he survives...

Why is he doing it...

BTW..."COLLECT" is a lie.
"collect" is about rarity, value.  25k 9mm rounds is not a "collection."


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> It goes to Biden's mental state and ability to address problems, your Honor.


Not relevant.
The discussion is whether Biden said he was going to ban 9mm handguns.
A lie.
As noted, Biden's mental state, which you are not in any way qualified to assess, is not relevant to the discussion of the OPs lie.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You just admitted defeat


To you?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Have another 40 fool.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Why?
> 
> OK...if a Black person "collects" a dozen ARs 2 dozen glocks, 25k rounds of ammunition, dozens of expanded magzines...
> 
> ...


Why can't it be both? A c_ollection_ can also mean_ a variety._


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You implied it with your racist comment.


Never said or implied it, liar.

Your fantasies, like your lie about Biden saying he was banning 9mm handguns, re solely in your Tiny Mind. LIAR


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're the one that believes only whites are gun owners


Never said it..LIAR


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> And he said 9MM WEAPONS and RIFLES he was not talking about magazines.


I know your insane fixation keeps you from reading an ENTIRE SENTENCE, fool,.
But to try.
You'll look less stupid in the future.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Not relevant.
> The discussion is whether Biden said he was going to ban 9mm handguns.
> A lie.
> As noted, Biden's mental state, which you are not in any way qualified to assess, is not relevant to the discussion of the OPs lie.


The point is the way Biden approaches problems. He admitted that he hatches a scheme and if enough people agree he goes ahead. Sadly those who agree have no more expertise than he does.

* Most politicians have little expertise in anything and rely on others for advice, others that often have narrow financial, social, or political agendas themselves.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I responded
> 
> but I will try again
> 
> Law abiding Americans should have as many guns as they choose


Disagree.
AND
Limits are constitutional
As are...
Background checks, licensing, and other reasonable measures to limit gun violence.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> I have no idea. Why don't you ask them?
> 
> Though 25,000 rounds isn't that much ammunition.


I did.
And they responded...
"I have no idea"


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> In the video I stated that he said 9 mm weapons. He didn't say the word weapons he said 9mm HANDGUNS.


The VIDEO showed he never said a word about banning any guns.
The VIDEO showed he was talking about magazines and drums.
LIAR


----------



## iceberg (Mar 29, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Zero.
> 
> And Democrats have no plan to 'ban' guns, much less 'confiscate' firearms.
> 
> It's just more lies and demagoguery from the dishonest right.











						Biden Just Said He Wants to Ban Handguns
					






					townhall.com
				




“I’m the only guy that ever got — passed legislation when I was a senator to make sure we *eliminated assault weapons*,” Biden responded. “The idea you need a weapon that can have the ability to fire 20, 30, 40, 50, 120 shots from that weapon, whether it’s a, whether it’s a *9mm pistol or whether it’s a rifle*, is ridiculous.”

*“I’m continuing to push to eliminate the sale of those things,* but I’m not likely to get that done in the near term,” Biden added.









						35 Senate Democrats introduce AR-15 gun ban, cite ‘domestic terrorism’
					

Thirty-five Senate Democrats have introduced legislation to ban “assault weapons” including popular AR-15-style semi-automatic rifles, citing concern about “domestic terrorism&#82…




					nypost.com
				




now you may not like the AR15 but it is a semi-automatic rifle. they want to ban it. whether you agree or not isn't the issue. you say the dems don't want to do this - but they do. 









						Here's where the 2020 Democrats stand on gun control
					

Here are the Democratic presidential candidates who have put out gun policy reform proposals, have significant positions or experience that set them apart.




					abcnews.go.com
				




several politices in here that would make you get a license from the gov to have a gun. ergo, you banned them from a lot of people or simply people you don't like.

so - as usual, you're full of shit.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's not the Bill of Needs it's the Bill of Rights.


AND...

The regulation of firearm ownership has been ruled constitutional since the early 1800s.

SO, LIAR

If one wants a dozen ARs...That person need explain the purpose.

The public has an interest in protecting against gun violence and gun trafficking which overrides your personal right.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> AND...
> 
> The regulation of firearm ownership has been ruled constitutional since the early 1800s.
> 
> ...


if you have an interest in coming into my business to determine my motives, then i have the "right" to do the same to you.

judge your life and choices according to my standards and declare you wrong where you don't agree with me? is that cool? gonna let me do that?

then don't do it to others.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Many collectors have more guns than this. And if the collector is also a shooter the other stuff is fun to have.
> 
> A guy who works in a sporting goods store where I shop goes out west every year to shoot 'varmints'. He said that he shoots at least 5000 rounds at the little critters.


Again, a "collector" collects many different things.  30 copies of the Mona Lisa is not a collection, it is a fraud.

And we're not discussing collectors no matter how much you'd like to hide behind the word.

A person showing off their "collection" of 12 ARs , 10 Glocks, a dozen shotguns, 20 100 round drums..is not showing a "collection"
They're showing an armory.

I don't recall the source but to paraphrase...
"A WMD is of no use till it is used..."
An armory is of no use, till it's used.

So, what is the plan for the use of these armories?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> I did.
> And they responded...
> "I have no idea"


Stop talking to the voices in your head.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Again, a "collector" collects many different things.  30 copies of the Mona Lisa is not a collection, it is a fraud.
> 
> And we're not discussing collectors no matter how much you'd like to hide behind the word.
> 
> ...


Boy...you're so full of shit your breath stinks.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Again, a "collector" collects many different things.  30 copies of the Mona Lisa is not a collection, it is a fraud.
> 
> And we're not discussing collectors no matter how much you'd like to hide behind the word.
> 
> ...











						Definition of COLLECTION
					

the act or process of collecting; something collected; especially : an accumulation of objects gathered for study, comparison, or exhibition or as a hobby; group, aggregate… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com
				



Definition of _collection_​1*: *the act or process of collecting the collection of data the collection of taxes
2a*: *something collected especially *: *an accumulation of objects gathered for study, comparison, or exhibition or as a hobby a collection of poems a collection of photographs a baseball card collection
b*: *GROUP, AGGREGATE a collection of symptoms, such as fatigue, headaches, and joint pain
c*: *a set of apparel designed for sale usually in a particular season the designer's spring collection of dresses

so, yes it is a collection. you may not like it or agree with it, but it *is* a collection by the simple definition. however, since you can't get the emotional response you are after, you choose to warp reality and meanings for max drama.

bravo. i think.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> For those who don't have an AR but a 9mm Jo has his sights set on you. During a CNN town hall jo said no one needs a 9mm pistol or rifle


Sensible, publicly-supported, firearm policy that safeguards society agains the shooty boys is futile.

There are those who can't mince around without a man-enhancer on their hip. They're the insecure dupes who were scammed by Dead Eye  "_Fancy Pants"_ LaP and the other North American Man/Gun Love Association grifters for years.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 29, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Sensible, publicly-supported, firearm policy that safeguards society agains the shooty boys is futile.
> 
> There are those who can't mince around without a man-enhancer on their hip. They're the insecure dupes who were scammed by Dead Eye  "_Fancy Pants"_ LaP and the other North American Man/Gun Love Association grifters for years.


and a sensible publicly supported firearm policy should make sure to use the term "shooty boys" to show how they are being fair to the topic.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 29, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Good luck in trying to get through to gun nuts. You will just receive the usual slaver; 2nd Amendment, Independence, self defence, come and try to take my guns.


U.S. citizens who are firearm owners are not 'gun nuts' they are exercising their rights.   U.S. citizens also have the right to vote, are they 'vote nuts' in your highly estimable opinion?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Disagree.
> AND
> Limits are constitutional
> As are...
> Background checks, licensing, and other reasonable measures to limit gun violence.


Licensing just a gun grabbing lib half step toward gun confiscation


----------



## iceberg (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Disagree.
> AND
> Limits are constitutional
> As are...
> Background checks, licensing, and other reasonable measures to limit gun violence.


then we can put the same limits on voting, correct?

you have said they are constitutional, these limits. 

we need what the right calls reasonable measure to limit voting fraud.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Again, a "collector" collects many different things.  30 copies of the Mona Lisa is not a collection, it is a fraud.
> 
> And we're not discussing collectors no matter how much you'd like to hide behind the word.
> 
> ...


Are you proposing a limit on these 'collections'?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> To you?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Have another 40 fool.


I've already proven you wrong


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Disagree.
> AND
> Limits are constitutional
> As are...
> Background checks, licensing, and other reasonable measures to limit gun violence.


licensing makes it a privilege show me where the bill of privileges is.
dumbass name one of those measures that have stopped gun violence?
background checks never prevent the Southerland church shooting 
nor did it stop the parkland school shooting and for that matter, the Las Vegas shooter passed background checks.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> I know your insane fixation keeps you from reading an ENTIRE SENTENCE, fool,.
> But to try.
> You'll look less stupid in the future.


dude in the video recorded words of jo biden he said 9mm handguns and rifles he was not talking about magazines


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Never said it..LIAR


you insinuated that when you brought the black man in the conversation fucking racist piece of shit


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Why?
> 
> OK...if a Black person "collects" a dozen ARs 2 dozen glocks, 25k rounds of ammunition, dozens of expanded magzines...
> 
> ...


who gives a shit it's none of your business


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 29, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Good luck in trying to get through to gun nuts. You will just receive the usual slaver; 2nd Amendment, Independence, self defence, come and try to take my guns.


Ask the Jews what happened after Hitler took their guns.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Are you proposing a limit on these 'collections'?


fascist often do


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Never said or implied it, liar.
> 
> Your fantasies, like your lie about Biden saying he was banning 9mm handguns, re solely in your Tiny Mind. LIAR


When you insert race when it is not part of the subject you show your racist views
Stop with the fucking gaslighting He was recorded saying 9mm handguns








						Biden: I’m Pushing To End Sale Of Multiple Round Rifles And Pistols | TIMCAST
					

During a CNN town hall on Wednesday night, President Biden said that he is pushing to end the sale of pistols and rifles that have the ability...




					timcast.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Sensible, publicly-supported, firearm policy that safeguards society agains the shooty boys is futile.
> 
> There are those who can't mince around without a man-enhancer on their hip. They're the insecure dupes who were scammed by Dead Eye  "_Fancy Pants"_ LaP and the other North American Man/Gun Love Association grifters for years.


queer ass bitch


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> AND...
> 
> The regulation of firearm ownership has been ruled constitutional since the early 1800s.
> 
> ...


oh but you are using a 21 century word to meet your position regulated did not mean in the 18th century what it means now so no guns were not regulated like they are now.
BY THE WAY SHOW THAT COURT RULING FROM THE 1800'S DEALING WITH FIREARMS??????


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The point is the way Biden approaches problems. He admitted that he hatches a scheme and if enough people agree he goes ahead. Sadly those who agree have no more expertise than he does.
> 
> * Most politicians have little expertise in anything and rely on others for advice, others that often have narrow financial, social, or political agendas themselves.


Your knowledge of Biden's mind is a fantasy.
and
Your suppositions about Biden's thought processes are irrelevant to the discussion.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> if you have an interest in coming into my business to determine my motives, then i have the "right" to do the same to you.
> 
> judge your life and choices according to my standards and declare you wrong where you don't agree with me? is that cool? gonna let me do that?
> 
> then don't do it to others.


Try to be lucid.

If you've got an armory in your house and are afraid of inspection and regulation of your armory...
Then 
I WANT THE GOVERNMENT IN YOUR HOUSE SNOOPING iN TO YOUR BUSINESS
because
A bullet doesn't care what it hits
No matter how talented you can only use 2 weapons at a time so, unless you can convince otherwise, your purpose in owning that many weapons is to give/sell/share them with others.

Want to come peek into my tighy whiteys?
Welcome to it.
I have nothing to hid.
No weapons factory, no armory, no secret porn collections.

I don't want the government peeking into your business
but
When "your business" threatens me, my family, my friends and neighbors...Then I take an interest and want the government to do the same.

Your unreasonable behaviors is the cause, not the ideas or opinions of others, just you.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Stop talking to the voices in your head.


Reflection is an interesting response.
Shows guilt without meaning to.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Boy...you're so full of shit your breath stinks.


The perhaps you should stop breathing, please?


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Definition of COLLECTION
> 
> 
> the act or process of collecting; something collected; especially : an accumulation of objects gathered for study, comparison, or exhibition or as a hobby; group, aggregate… See the full definition
> ...


No, it is not, as you so aptly proved.

20 identical baseball cars is not a collection;
20 identical poems is not a collection;
20 identical firearms is not a collection;
They are fixations calling for mental evaluation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Try to be lucid.
> 
> If you've got an armory in your house and are afraid of inspection and regulation of your armory...
> Then
> ...


None of your fucking fascist business.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> No, it is not, as you so aptly proved.
> 
> 20 identical baseball cars is not a collection;
> 20 identical poems is not a collection;
> ...


You can have 20 ARs and all 20 be different. Different furniture, different manufacturers, ect.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Your knowledge of Biden's mind is a fantasy.
> and
> Your suppositions about Biden's thought processes are irrelevant to the discussion.


Biden is an open book and open mouth


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Your knowledge of Biden's mind is a fantasy.
> and
> Your suppositions about Biden's thought processes are irrelevant to the discussion.


Tell that to the judge.

"It goes to state-of-mind, your Honor."


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Licensing just a gun grabbing lib half step toward gun confiscation


Not unconstitutional and a reasonable control to keep guns out of the hands of criminals.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> then we can put the same limits on voting, correct?
> 
> you have said they are constitutional, these limits.
> 
> we need what the right calls reasonable measure to limit voting fraud.


License = Voter ID
Seems, you already have.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Not unconstitutional and a reasonable control to keep guns out of the hands of criminals.


A criminal does not bother getting permission to carry his illegal gun


----------



## iceberg (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Your knowledge of Biden's mind is a fantasy.
> and
> Your suppositions about Biden's thought processes are irrelevant to the discussion.


Yet for 4 plus years that's all the left did to Trump.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Are you proposing a limit on these 'collections'?


Yes.  Get a collectors license, render the weapons inoperable,  and you're a collector.  
ALSO
Limits on purchases of the same weapons during specific periods (month/year)
Expanded and universal background checks on all purchases and transfer

All constitutional
None deny anyone their rights
and all would serve to reduce the flow of guns into the criminal element.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Yes.  Get a collectors license, render the weapons inoperable,  and you're a collector.
> ALSO
> Limits on purchases of the same weapons during specific periods (month/year)
> Expanded and universal background checks on all purchases and transfer
> ...


 We should do what smart parents do. If taking misused toys away from children doesn't work then we take the children away from the toys.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Yes.  Get a collectors license, render the weapons inoperable,  and you're a collector.
> ALSO
> Limits on purchases of the same weapons during specific periods (month/year)
> Expanded and universal background checks on all purchases and transfer
> ...


great. if we can control and dictate terms of rights, then let's apply the same scrutiny to the right to vote and put the same restrictions on it.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> great. if we can control and dictate terms of rights, then let's apply the same scrutiny to the right to vote and put the same restrictions on it.


 Kinda like the "means of grace" eh?


----------



## iceberg (Mar 30, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Kinda like the "means of grace" eh?


all I know is if you strawman up you can legally regulate rights then that's all of them, not your personal preferences. 

eat your own cooking, so to speak.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Not unconstitutional and a reasonable control to keep guns out of the hands of criminals.


More accurately: to keep guns out of the hands of "undesirables," which has been the case from the start.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 30, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> A criminal does not bother getting permission to carry his illegal gun


And cannot be punished for not registering it!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Yes.  Get a collectors license, render the weapons inoperable,  and you're a collector.
> ALSO
> Limits on purchases of the same weapons during specific periods (month/year)
> Expanded and universal background checks on all purchases and transfer
> ...


Do you have any actual EVIDENCE to back up your claim? (Of course you don't.)


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 30, 2022)

still beating this false drum?  the ussc has upheld gun owners rights again and again...and the court is the most conservative it can be right now...why continue this bs?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Not unconstitutional and a reasonable control to keep guns out of the hands of criminals.


Yes it is unconstitutional


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2022)

strollingbones said:


> still beating this false drum?  the ussc has upheld gun owners rights again and again...and the court is the most conservative it can be right now...why continue this bs?


Talk to your false president he said that he wanted to ban 9 mm pistols


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 30, 2022)

Ahhh


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 30, 2022)

Now you advocate for criminals to have guns?


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> We should do what smart parents do. If taking misused toys away from children doesn't work then we take the children away from the toys.


Maybe we don't give toys capable of killing a dozen people in seconds to those unable to manage them?


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Maybe we don't give toys capable of killing a dozen people in seconds to those unable to manage them?


We need to reduce the fear and anger in our society.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> great. if we can control and dictate terms of rights, then let's apply the same scrutiny to the right to vote and put the same restrictions on it.


You mean like...
Registration + Voter ID = licensing
You mean like long waits to exercise the right = waiting periods
You mean like audits = Background checks and full reporting on transfers

Any other ideas about voting restrictions you'd like to apply to firearms?


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> More accurately: to keep guns out of the hands of "undesirables," which has been the case from the start.


like criminals, crazy people, weapons dealers...of course.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Do you have any actual EVIDENCE to back up your claim? (Of course you don't.)


Yes...
Australia, Japan, Britain. NEED MORE?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2022)

strollingbones said:


> Now you advocate for criminals to have guns?


You really are a piece of shit flamer


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Maybe we don't give toys capable of killing a dozen people in seconds to those unable to manage them?


Are you a mind reader and can predict the future?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Yes...
> Australia, Japan, Britain. NEED MORE?


Australia people are still killed with a gun.
Brian has a knife epidemic.
Japan leads the world in suicide.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> like criminals, crazy people, weapons dealers...of course.


Weapons dealers? Oh so you want to stop all sells of firearms?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> You mean like...
> Registration + Voter ID = licensing
> You mean like long waits to exercise the right = waiting periods
> You mean like audits = Background checks and full reporting on transfers
> ...


You must wait a week before you are allowed to vote or 10 working days.
You must have a background check before you are allowed to vote.
And if you move you start the process all over again.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Maybe we don't give toys capable of killing a dozen people in seconds to those unable to manage them?


great. tell me how to stop that wo impacting the vast majority of law abiding owners.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> You mean like...
> Registration + Voter ID = licensing
> You mean like long waits to exercise the right = waiting periods
> You mean like audits = Background checks and full reporting on transfers
> ...


yes. 

you must be a part of a database. you must pass a test to show you know the candidates and their stances, if a neighbor feels you may vote incorrectly we can intervene. 

need I go on?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> like criminals, crazy people, weapons dealers...of course.


No...it was to keep guns away from blacks.

In New York city, the Sullivan Act was to keep guns away from the Italians, who were fighting with the entrenched Irish criminals, who had Tammany Hall's support.


Dadoalex said:


> Yes...
> Australia, Japan, Britain. NEED MORE?


So...still no proof? Figured.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes it is unconstitutional


You lack of knowledge does not surprise.

So...
When has licensing been declared unconstitutional?
How about background checks?

GEEZ.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> You lack of knowledge does not surprise.
> 
> So...
> When has licensing been declared unconstitutional?
> ...


Irony is you have no knowledge of the subject and claiming others don't.
Have you ever heard of shall not be infringed?


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> We need to reduce the fear and anger in our society.


More guns does not achieve that end.
BUT
Fewer guns will result in fewer gun deaths as a result of that fear and anger.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> More guns does not achieve that end.
> BUT
> Fewer guns will result in fewer gun deaths as a result of that fear and anger.


Horse shit antigun propaganda.


----------



## Open Bolt (Mar 30, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> President Biden seeks to neither ‘take away’ guns nor anyone’s rights.


Not a lie.  That is exactly what Biden wants to do.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Gun owners know this won’t happen because presidents don’t have the authority to do so.


We know it won't happen because the NRA will prevent Biden from doing it.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Only Congress has the authority to enact firearm regulatory measures – not the executive branch.


Yes, but the executive branch provides the leadership to rally Congress into action.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And this is yet another example of the lies and demagoguery propagated by the dishonest right – the lies that President Biden wants to ‘ban’ or ‘confiscate’ guns.


No, that's actually the truth.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You’re a liar.
> As already correctly noted: President Biden said nothing about ‘taking away’ rights.


Not a lie.  Biden has in fact proposed violating people's civil liberties.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Presidents don’t have the authority to ‘take away’ guns or rights.


Presidents provide the leadership to rally Congress to action.

They also sign bills into law as well.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You’re an ignoramus and a liar.


No, he's telling the truth.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Only the legislative branch of government has the authority to enact laws – such as firearm regulatory measures.


And the legislative branch responds to the leadership of the executive branch.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You and others on the dishonest right propagated the same ridiculous lie when President Obama was in office, now you’re doing the same with President Biden.


The truth isn't a lie.  Obama wanted to take our guns.  Obama tried to take our guns.

The reason why it didn't happen is because the NRA didn't let him do it.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Guns will not be ‘banned.’


Because the NRA will not allow progressives to do it.  It's not for any lack of desire on the part of progressives.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Guns will not be ‘confiscated.’


Because the NRA will not allow progressives to do it.  It's not for any lack of desire on the part of progressives.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No rights will be ‘taken away.’


Because the NRA will not allow progressives to do it.  It's not for any lack of desire on the part of progressives.


----------



## Open Bolt (Mar 30, 2022)

bodecea said:


> We don't have guns anymore....as the Right told us, President Obama took them all away.


Obama tried to take our guns.  He was defeated by the NRA.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


Golfing Gator said:


> the courts ruled agaisnt Trump's anti-Gun EO so that is good for us gun owners.


What courts ruled against what anti-gun EO?

Do you mean the EO on bump stocks??  If so I thought the courts okayed that.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


d0gbreath said:


> Why would 9mm be banned, leaving me with my .45 ACP?


If progressives succeed in restricting magazine size to ten rounds, the only 9mms that anyone will be interested in buying will be small in size.

If progressives also succeed in outlawing small handguns, a ten round 9mm will have to be artificially large -- the same size as a ten round .45 -- at which point everyone will just buy .45s instead.

Now, progressives are not going to succeed in doing any of this.  But they'd do it if they could.


----------



## Open Bolt (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> The VIDEO showed he was talking about magazines and drums.


It 30 round rifle magazines are appropriate for the police to defend themselves against criminals, then 30 round rifle magazines are also appropriate for civilian self defense.




Dadoalex said:


> AND...
> The regulation of firearm ownership has been ruled constitutional since the early 1800s.


That doesn't make it OK for our civil liberties to be violated.




Dadoalex said:


> SO, LIAR


His statement is truthful.




Dadoalex said:


> If one wants a dozen ARs...That person need explain the purpose.


No they don't.  No American gun owner ever needs to explain himself.




Dadoalex said:


> The public has an interest in protecting against gun violence and gun trafficking which overrides your personal right.


No it doesn't.  Nothing overrides our civil liberties.




Dadoalex said:


> 30 copies of the Mona Lisa is not a collection, it is a fraud.


People can have copies of famous paintings without it being fraud.  It's only fraud if the copy is being represented as the actual original.




Dadoalex said:


> And we're not discussing collectors no matter how much you'd like to hide behind the word.


That is incorrect.  People do collect guns.




Dadoalex said:


> I don't recall the source but to paraphrase...
> "A WMD is of no use till it is used..."
> An armory is of no use, till it's used.
> 
> So, what is the plan for the use of these armories?


Probably there is no plan.  Gun collectors just happen to like guns.

Maybe some of the guns will be used to shoot tin cans in someone's back yard.




Dadoalex said:


> Fewer guns will result in fewer gun deaths as a result of that fear and anger.


So what?  Murder victims will be just as dead if they are killed with a different sort of weapon.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 31, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> More guns does not achieve that end.
> BUT
> Fewer guns will result in fewer gun deaths as a result of that fear and anger.


 I think the opposite is true. Less fear and anger would lead to fewer guns.


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> For those who don't have an AR but a 9mm Jo has his sights set on you. During a CNN town hall jo said no one needs a 9mm pistol or rifle


The sonofabitch doesn't know a damn thing about the law.  No wonder he nominated a stupid bitch that also doesn't know anything about the law to the Supreme Court.

_Heller _was about DC saying you can't have a pistol.

_McDonald_ was about Chicago saying you can't have a pistol.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> No...it was to keep guns away from blacks.
> 
> In New York city, the Sullivan Act was to keep guns away from the Italians, who were fighting with the entrenched Irish criminals, who had Tammany Hall's support.
> 
> So...still no proof? Figured.


Perhaps, you open your eyes and see the truth.
Rather than cover yourself in lies, fear, anger, and hate.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Irony is you have no knowledge of the subject and claiming others don't.
> Have you ever heard of shall not be infringed?


Yeah.
Have you ever tried learning to read with a comprehension beyond that of an NRA lackey?
Firearms have been regulated in this country since this country was founded.
Firearms regulation has been found constitutional since the 1830s.

That you do not understand is clear.  That you refuse to correct your ignorance is pitiful.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Yeah.
> Have you ever tried learning to read with a comprehension beyond that of an NRA lackey?
> Firearms have been regulated in this country since this country was founded.
> Firearms regulation has been found constitutional since the 1830s.
> ...


Here is your problem you are saying that Biden did not say 9 mm pistols which he did therefore you need the course


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Horse shit antigun propaganda.


Oh Honey!






						Stats of the States - Firearm Mortality
					






					www.cdc.gov
				




19 of the top 20 states topping the lists in firearm deaths per 100k are states with your kind of gun laws.

Illinois, the stat you people are always ranting about,?  37


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Oh Honey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sources used suicide as a stat you ignorant fuck


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> It 30 round rifle magazines are appropriate for the police to defend themselves against criminals, then 30 round rifle magazines are also appropriate for civilian self defense.
> 
> So you're out on the street with the police?  NOPE.
> 
> That doesn't make it OK for our civil liberties to be violated.


Not violated  Stop spreading NRA lies.


Open Bolt said:


> His statement is truthful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rest of your post has no context and is incomprehensible.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I think the opposite is true. Less fear and anger would lead to fewer guns.


OK.
Reduce the fear and anger that drives these people.
Please.

They crave it, live on it, would be purposeless without it.

I'm waiting for the Biblical forty years and this generation will pass from the earth.

The next does look better.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 31, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> More guns does not achieve that end.
> BUT
> Fewer guns will result in fewer gun deaths as a result of that fear and anger.


Show. Your. Proof.

You won't.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 31, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Perhaps, you open your eyes and see the truth.
> Rather than cover yourself in lies, fear, anger, and hate.


Yes, please do that.  (You won't. )


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 1, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> So you're out on the street with the police? NOPE.


People are not required to be out on the street with the police.  They have the right to defend themselves wherever they are.




Dadoalex said:


> Not violated


Progressives routinely violate people's civil liberties.  They don't even have a good reason for doing it.  They just think it's fun to violate people's rights.




Dadoalex said:


> Stop spreading NRA lies.


The NRA doesn't lie.




Dadoalex said:


> The rest of your post has no context and is incomprehensible.


I quoted exactly what I was replying to, line by line.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 1, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Progressives routinely violate people's civil liberties. They don't even have a good reason for doing it. They just think it's fun to violate people's rights.


This is a lie.

Progressives for decades have defended citizens’ rights and protected liberties from attack by conservatives.

Indeed, it’s conservatives who seek to violate citizens’ rights – conservatives violate a woman’s right to privacy, conservatives violate the equal protection rights of gay and transgender Americans, conservatives violate the voting rights of minorities, and conservatives violate the due process rights of immigrants.


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 1, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.


That is incorrect.  Truthful statements are not lies.

Incidentally, even if my statement had been incorrect it would not necessarily be a lie.  Honest mistakes are not lies for example.  You guys throw around this term "lie" way too often.

But anyway, no.  I've long asked progressives: "If they have some other motivation for their efforts to outlaw pistol grips on semi-auto long guns besides the mere fact that they think it is fun to violate people's rights, what is that alternative motivation??"

And the record is clear.  Progressives can provide no other alternative motivation.  Their only motivation for trying to outlaw pistol grips on semi-auto long guns is the fact that progressives actually think that it is fun to violate people's civil liberties.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Progressives for decades have defended citizens’ rights and protected liberties from attack by conservatives.


Well, no.  Outlawing pistol grips on semi-auto long guns is a violation of people's civil liberties.

When progressives deliberately violate people's civil liberties, that is the exact opposite of defending them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Not violated  Stop spreading NRA lies.
> 
> 
> The rest of your post has no context and is incomprehensible.


It's the Bill of Rights not the Bill of Needs dumbass


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> Progressives for decades have defended citizens’ rights and protected liberties from attack by conservatives.
> 
> Indeed, it’s conservatives who seek to violate citizens’ rights – conservatives violate a woman’s right to privacy, conservatives violate the equal protection rights of gay and transgender Americans, conservatives violate the voting rights of minorities, and conservatives violate the due process rights of immigrants.


Lying sack of Putin shit 
You sons a bitches are selective of what rights you defend.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> That is incorrect.  Truthful statements are not lies.
> 
> Incidentally, even if my statement had been incorrect it would not necessarily be a lie.  Honest mistakes are not lies for example.  You guys throw around this term "lie" way too often.
> 
> ...


You must remember regradless of the truth if it doesn't work for the retarded leftist narrative to them it's not the truth. Tell the stupid fuckers he's a dumbass and move along.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 1, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Here is your problem you are saying that Biden did not say 9 mm pistols which he did therefore you need the course


LIAR
I didn't say he never said 9mm pistols.
He said huge magazines for 9mm pistols should be outlawed.
YOU said he said to outlaw 9mm pistols.
You are simply a liar, LAIR


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 1, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You sources used suicide as a stat you ignorant fuck


So, I suppose people who commit suicide using firearms are not dead?

BWAHAHAHAHAHA

You are stupid as a sack of dirty diapers.
AND
Probably smell worse


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 1, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Show. Your. Proof.
> 
> You won't.


Every state with strong gun control laws 19 of the top 20 states in gund deaths per 100k are states with loose gun laws.





						Stats of the States - Firearm Mortality
					






					www.cdc.gov
				




As for the world?  Look at Japan's gun death rate, Canada which has lots of guns but ranks way down the list, Austrailia which banned most firearms a few years ago...

Fewer guns = fewer gun deaths
Fewer guns means fewer guns to be sold illegally to criminals

Sorry for your FAILURE


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 1, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Yes, please do that.  (You won't. )


You are without doubt a prime example of the Tiny Minded Poop Thrower.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 1, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> People are not required to be out on the street with the police.  They have the right to defend themselves wherever they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your reasoning that you should be allowed a 30 round magazine for weapon is just made up bullshit.

Which describes the rest of your blatherings precisely.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> LIAR
> I didn't say he never said 9mm pistols.
> He said huge magazines for 9mm pistols should be outlawed.
> YOU said he said to outlaw 9mm pistols.
> You are simply a liar, LAIR


Yes you did fucking idiot you even tried to use the cut and paste from his speech 
I hate fucking lying sons a bitches.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Every state with strong gun control laws 19 of the top 20 states in gund deaths per 100k are states with loose gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suicide stats are used in your source and has very little to do with gun deaths.
My rights are not up for discussion because a dumb son of a bitch decided to kill themselves. Fuckem


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> So, I suppose people who commit suicide using firearms are not dead?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


Fuckem nope not my problem it's f****** dishonest to use suicides as a defense in your argument


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 1, 2022)

Biden's statement:


> “I’m the only guy that ever got — passed legislation when I was a senator to make sure we eliminated assault weapons,” Biden responded. “The idea you need a weapon that can have the ability to fire 20, 30, 40, 50, 120 shots from that weapon, whether it’s a, whether it’s a 9mm pistol or whether it’s a rifle, is ridiculous.”
> “I’m continuing to push to eliminate the sale of those things, but I’m not likely to get that done in the near term,” Biden added.


Every handgun with a detachable magazine can shoot 20-30-40-50-120 shots.
Every rifle with a detachable magazine can shoot 20-30-40-50-120 shots.
Thus:
Biden will continue to push to eliminate the sale of handguns and rifles with detachable magazines.

How am I wrong?
Is Biden lying?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Biden's statement:
> 
> Every handgun with a detachable magazine can shoot 20-30-40-50-120 shots.
> Every rifle with a detachable magazine can shoot 20-30-40-50-120 shots.
> ...


Soon bidone will be going after revolvers no one needs a revolver that shoots 6 rounds 😆
All anyone needs is a double barrel shotgun and fire two shells in the air.


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 1, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> I didn't say he never said 9mm pistols.
> He said huge magazines for 9mm pistols should be outlawed.
> YOU said he said to outlaw 9mm pistols.


I don't know what Traitor Joe said about guns this time (I haven't bothered to even check).

But note that, since cops use 20 round handgun magazines for defense against criminals, 20 round handgun magazines are appropriate also for civilian defense against criminals.




Dadoalex said:


> So, I suppose people who commit suicide using firearms are not dead?


Suicides certainly have nothing to do with homicide levels.

Presumably your line "gun deaths as a result of that fear and anger" was a reference to homicides.  Do people commit suicide as a result of fear and anger?




Dadoalex said:


> Fewer guns = fewer gun deaths


Again, so what?

Murder victims will still be just as dead if they are killed with a different kind of weapon.




Dadoalex said:


> So your reasoning that you should be allowed a 30 round magazine for weapon is just made up bullshit.


Wrong.  Civilians' right to self defense is very much a real thing.




Dadoalex said:


> Which describes the rest of your blatherings precisely.


Note your inability to point out anything untrue in my posts.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 1, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Every state with strong gun control laws 19 of the top 20 states in gund deaths per 100k are states with loose gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since 1995, gun ownership has grown enormously. WITHOUT looking it up, is there more or less gun violence now compared to 1995?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 1, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> You are without doubt a prime example of the Tiny Minded Poop Thrower.


I accept your concession.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes you did fucking idiot you even tried to use the cut and paste from his speech
> I hate fucking lying sons a bitches.


You are a liar.
Thing is, LIAR...
You're both proud of being a LIAR, LIAR
AND
So stupid you thin people believe your lies.  LIAR


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Suicide stats are used in your source and has very little to do with gun deaths.
> My rights are not up for discussion because a dumb son of a bitch decided to kill themselves. Fuckem


So?
People who commit suicide using firearms are 90% more likely to die that people who attempt other methods.

It's called "MATH" little one.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Fuckem nope not my problem it's f****** dishonest to use suicides as a defense in your argument


No, little one.
It is dishonest to deny that people who die by guns are not dead.
Keep dancing little ballerina.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 6, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> I don't know what Traitor Joe said about guns this time (I haven't bothered to even check).
> 
> But note that, since cops use 20 round handgun magazines for defense against criminals, 20 round handgun magazines are appropriate also for civilian defense against criminals.
> 
> ...


Your response method (inline quotes) makes you look stupid.
Your words confirm the impression.
You've acknowledged you have no knowledge of the topic yet...
You put your unintelligible opinion in anyway.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 6, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Since 1995, gun ownership has grown enormously. WITHOUT looking it up, is there more or less gun violence now compared to 1995?


Depends on where.

Depends on what.

What do you consider "gun violence?"
Is it when someone threatens another with a firearm?
Is it when a 4 yo finds his daddy's glock and kills his best friend?
Is it when a depressed person puts a gun to their head because it is available?

Define "gun violence" and you'll have your own answer.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 6, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> I accept your concession.


I do concede.
That you are a Tiny Minded Poop Thrower.

On that, we agree


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 6, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Depends on where.
> 
> Depends on what.
> 
> ...


Stop tap dancing and answer the question.


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 6, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Your response method (inline quotes) makes you look stupid.
> Your words confirm the impression.
> You've acknowledged you have no knowledge of the topic yet...
> You put your unintelligible opinion in anyway.


The fact that you can't use facts or logic but can only spew insults is evidence of the bankruptcy of your position.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> No, little one.
> It is dishonest to deny that people who die by guns are not dead.
> Keep dancing little ballerina.


It's dishonest to use suicide as a assault murdered. Little one


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Depends on where.
> 
> Depends on what.
> 
> ...


Accidents are not violent 
Suicides are not violent nor do I give a shit about them. It's dishonest when you skew your numbers by adding suicide and accidental shootings as an actual violent criminal use of guns.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> You are a liar.
> Thing is, LIAR...
> You're both proud of being a LIAR, LIAR
> AND
> So stupid you thin people believe your lies.  LIAR


Am I a liar or is it you?
It's been your argument that Jo was not talking about guns. You have lied throughout this thread. If Jo was talking about magazines he would have said no one needs magazines that hold x amount of rounds. He did not say that he said weapons and specifically 9 mm pistols and rifles.


Dadoalex said:


> Neither of your links show that Biden wants to ban any type of handgun.
> 
> THAT is the claim.
> Thus far you've shown nothing.


Especially here it shows you lack comprehension skills. Reread what you posted. 


Dadoalex said:


> Here's the ACTUAL FACTUAL quote that's got you peeing your pants...
> 
> "The idea you need a weapon that can have the ability to fire 20, 30, 40, 50, 120 shots from that weapon, whether it’s a 9-millimeter pistol or whether it’s a rifle, is ridiculous," Biden said. "I’m continuing to push to eliminate the sale of those things."
> 
> ...


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 7, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Stop tap dancing and answer the question.


You said..."Don't look it up"

Unlike the morons you share affinity with, I don't give answers till I know I'm right.

Stop bitching about my playing by your rules, fool.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 7, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> The fact that you can't use facts or logic but can only spew insults is evidence of the bankruptcy of your position.


FACTs??????

BWAHAHAHAHAHA

Facts put the lie to everything you claim to believe.

BWAHAHAHAHA

live the lie little liar.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 7, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's dishonest to use suicide as a assault murdered. Little one


I said gun deaths.
You decided to make yourself a liar by saying only some deaths count, LIAR.
Dead is dead.
Dead by gunshot doesn't matter who pulled the trigger
Still dead.
AND
If the gun were not present, probably wouldn't be dead.
AND

In most states suicide is a felony.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 7, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Accidents are not violent
> Suicides are not violent nor do I give a shit about them. It's dishonest when you skew your numbers by adding suicide and accidental shootings as an actual violent criminal use of guns.


So...
The six year old who died because his little brother shit him with daddy's gun is 
not dead?
died of natural causes?

I'm pretty sure his doctors, his mother and others consider this a "violent" death.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 7, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Am I a liar or is it you?
> It's been your argument that Jo was not talking about guns. You have lied throughout this thread. If Jo was talking about magazines he would have said no one needs magazines that hold x amount of rounds. He did not say that he said weapons and specifically 9 mm pistols and rifles.
> 
> Especially here it shows you lack comprehension skills. Reread what you posted.


Go read the quotes. LIAR
If you're unable to read and understand them get a kindergarten teacher to help you. LIAR


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> I said gun deaths.
> You decided to make yourself a liar by saying only some deaths count, LIAR.
> Dead is dead.
> Dead by gunshot doesn't matter who pulled the trigger
> ...


Dead is dead and if you kill yourself no one  should give a fuck


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> So...
> The six year old who died because his little brother shit him with daddy's gun is
> not dead?
> died of natural causes?
> ...


It's an accident nothing more


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Go read the quotes. LIAR
> If you're unable to read and understand them get a kindergarten teacher to help you. LIAR


What question?
I really don't believe you comprehend what you posted from what Brandon said.


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 7, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Facts put the lie to everything you claim to believe.


Wrong.  Facts back up everything that I say 100%.




Dadoalex said:


> live the lie little liar.


Wrong again.  You cannot point out anything in my posts that is untrue.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 7, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> That is incorrect.  Truthful statements are not lies.
> 
> Incidentally, even if my statement had been incorrect it would not necessarily be a lie.  Honest mistakes are not lies for example.  You guys throw around this term "lie" way too often.
> 
> ...


Again, it’s conservatives who seek to violate citizens’ rights – conservatives violate a woman’s right to privacy, conservatives violate the equal protection rights of gay and transgender Americans, conservatives violate the voting rights of minorities, and conservatives violate the due process rights of immigrants.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 7, 2022)

Gun owners who believe that President Biden wants to take their rights away are ignorant morons.

Again, presidents don’t have the authority to ‘take away’ rights.

Attempts to vilify and demonize President Biden concerning guns is yet another example of the lies and demagoguery propagated by the reprehensible, dishonest right.


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 7, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Again, it’s conservatives who seek to violate citizens’ rights


That is incorrect.  It is progressives who always try to violate the right to keep and bear arms.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> conservatives violate a woman’s right to privacy, conservatives violate the equal protection rights of gay and transgender Americans, conservatives violate the voting rights of minorities, and conservatives violate the due process rights of immigrants.


Even if that is true (and I do not concede that it is), it would not change the reality that it is progressives who always try to violate the right to keep and bear arms.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Gun owners who believe that President Biden wants to take their rights away are ignorant morons.


That is incorrect.  Since that is what he wants to do, such people are well informed.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Again, presidents don’t have the authority to ‘take away’ rights.


Again, presidents do have the bully pulpit to lead Congress.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Attempts to vilify and demonize President Biden concerning guns is yet another example of the lies and demagoguery propagated by the reprehensible, dishonest right.


Hardly.  Criticizing him for his actual position is entirely honest.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Again, it’s conservatives who seek to violate citizens’ rights – conservatives violate a woman’s right to privacy, conservatives violate the equal protection rights of gay and transgender Americans, conservatives violate the voting rights of minorities, and conservatives violate the due process rights of immigrants.


Horseshit.
Who does the cancel culture belong to?
Who pushed the involuntary mandate stay at home?
Who pushed for the mask mandate?
Who pushed for the vaccine mandate?
Who pushed for gun control?
No one has lost the right to vote, showing an ID to vote is not restricting a legal eligible person from voting. 
Do husbands have a right to know if their wife is pregnant with their child?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 8, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> You said..."Don't look it up"
> 
> Unlike the morons you share affinity with, I don't give answers till I know I'm right.
> 
> Stop bitching about my playing by your rules, fool.


Translation: you know you're wrong. I accept your concession, boy.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dead is dead and if you kill yourself no one  should give a fuck


Then, please do.
THEN
Your family can claim you're not dead because the gun that killed you wasn't held by a "criminal."


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's an accident nothing more


VIOLENT death.
No different than crashing into an 18 wheeler and having your head taken off...AT THE WAIST.
No different than being beaten to death.
No different than being shot by any "law abiding gun owner"
All dead.  All violent deaths.
Only the gun death could have been prevented by removing the gun.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What question?
> I really don't believe you comprehend what you posted from what Brandon said.


I comprehended.
You lied.
I pointed out your lie
You repeated the lie.
You are just, quite simply, a LAIR, LIAR.
My comprehension is not in question. Your lack of honesty is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Then, please do.
> THEN
> Your family can claim you're not dead because the gun that killed you wasn't held by a "criminal."


Why would I do that? Are you projecting? Have you thought about ODING on pills? Jumping in front of a vehicle? Unlike you I value life 
I just don't give a fuck about someone who kills themselves.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> I comprehended.
> You lied.
> I pointed out your lie
> You repeated the lie.
> ...


I believe you should reread what you cut and paste from what Jo said. Get some assistance with what you lack in comprehension skills before you claim someone is lying. He was not talking about magazine ban.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 8, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Wrong.  Facts back up everything that I say 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You cannot point out anything in my posts that is untrue.


Your response method (inline quotes) makes you look stupid.
Your words confirm the impression.
You've acknowledged you have no knowledge of the topic yet...
You put your unintelligible opinion in anyway.

You admitted you don't know anything but choose to speak anyway.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> I comprehended.
> You lied.
> I pointed out your lie
> You repeated the lie.
> ...


Reread w heat you cut and paste from Jo'ss speech.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 8, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Translation: you know you're wrong. I accept your concession, boy.


So let me get this straight...
My not answering your question because you refused to allow me to look up the correct answer means I'm wrong?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHGAHGAGHAHA
Sorry, I choke a little

In the land of the blind a one eyed man is king
In the land of the morons?  You're still the dumbest moron on the block.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> So let me get this straight...
> My not answering your question because you refused to allow me to look up the correct answer means I'm wrong?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHGAHGAGHAHA
> ...


We know you're wrong about what you cut and paste from what Jo said.


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 8, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Only the gun death could have been prevented by removing the gun.


Wrong.  Murder victims are just as dead if they are killed with a different weapon.

But the car accident that you mentioned could have been prevented by banning private cars on public roads.




Dadoalex said:


> Your response method (inline quotes) makes you look stupid.
> Your words confirm the impression.


The fact that you can't use facts or logic but can only spew insults is evidence of the bankruptcy of your position.




Dadoalex said:


> You've acknowledged you have no knowledge of the topic yet...


I know about the things that I choose to address.




Dadoalex said:


> You put your unintelligible opinion in anyway.


Your comprehension failure is no reflection on me.




Dadoalex said:


> You admitted you don't know anything but choose to speak anyway.


I know about the things that I choose to address.




Dadoalex said:


> You lied.
> I pointed out your lie
> You repeated the lie.
> You are just, quite simply, a LAIR, LIAR.


Wrong.  He didn't lie.




Dadoalex said:


> My not answering your question because you refused to allow me to look up the correct answer means I'm wrong?


You don't need anyone's permission to look up information.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 8, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> So let me get this straight...
> My not answering your question because you refused to allow me to look up the correct answer means I'm wrong?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHGAHGAGHAHA
> ...


You're full of shit. You now realize it. You now distract with your usual grade school insults.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 15, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Wrong.  Murder victims are just as dead if they are killed with a different weapon.
> 
> But the car accident that you mentioned could have been prevented by banning private cars on public roads.
> 
> ...


"
Your response method (inline quotes) makes you look stupid.
Your words confirm the impression."

'nuff said.

If you want a cogent response.
Make a cogent response.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 15, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> "
> Your response method (inline quotes) makes you look stupid.
> Your words confirm the impression."
> 
> ...


Idiot, he's addressing what was said in those comments separately


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 15, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> You're full of shit. You now realize it. You now distract with your usual grade school insults.


Not my fault little moron that you set a parameter "Don't look it up"
Then get all stupid when I do what you say.

The statement holds little moron.
In the land of the stupid, you're still the dumbest moron on the block


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Again, it’s conservatives who seek to violate citizens’ rights – conservatives violate a woman’s right to privacy, conservatives violate the equal protection rights of gay and transgender Americans, conservatives violate the voting rights of minorities, and conservatives violate the due process rights of immigrants.


My god you are an idiot.

Liberals violate a child's right to live.

Liberals violate the right of free speech

Liberals violate the right of parents by brainwashing their children in public institutions to be queers and trans assholes.

Liberals violate the Bill of Rights with infringements on the right to keep and bear arms.

Liberals are racist with race driven affirmative action requirements.

Liberals violate the sovereignty of the nation with open borders.

Liberals violate climate science with the silly AGW scam

Liberals violate basic Biology with their silly horseshit about not know what a male and female are.

Liberals violate the right of American Democracy by stealing elections with the scam of unverified mail in and harvested balloted in Democrat control swing districts.

That is just the short list.  I have a longer list if you want to hear more.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 15, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Maybe we don't give toys capable of killing a dozen people in seconds to those unable to manage them?


A bomb or an automobile can kill that many or more


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 15, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Not my fault little moron that you set a parameter "Don't look it up"
> Then get all stupid when I do what you say.
> 
> The statement holds little moron.
> In the land of the stupid, you're still the dumbest moron on the block


So...going to actually answer the question now, boy?

If brains were C4, you couldn't blow your nose.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 15, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Not my fault little moron that you set a parameter "Don't look it up"
> Then get all stupid when I do what you say.
> 
> The statement holds little moron.
> In the land of the stupid, you're still the dumbest moron on the block


Yes it is your fault your lack of comprehension


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 15, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> So...going to actually answer the question now, boy?
> 
> If brains were C4, you couldn't blow your nose.


To much credit.


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 15, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Your response method (inline quotes) makes you look stupid.
> Your words confirm the impression.


The fact that you can't use facts or logic but can only spew insults is evidence of the bankruptcy of your position.




Dadoalex said:


> If you want a cogent response.
> Make a cogent response.


I always make cogent responses.

While I'd like such in return, I do understand that you are not capable of such a thing.

But don't worry.  I get cogent responses from other posters who are more capable than you are.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 16, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> The fact that you can't use facts or logic but can only spew insults is evidence of the bankruptcy of your position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See?
Your response is comprehensible.
If stupid.

Respond in this manner if you want a discussion.
Use the in-line quotes and all you''ll get back is a response telling you how stupid your response appears.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 16, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> See?
> Your response is comprehensible.
> If stupid.
> 
> ...


Again dumbass inline quotes are used to address specific parts of a quote. It is a sign of an intelligent person who actually takes the time to do it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> I don't know what Traitor Joe said about guns this time (I haven't bothered to even check).


That’s because like most conservatives, you’re willfully ignorant.

And like most conservatives the OP is a liar – in this case the lie that President Biden seeks to ‘take away’ rights, whatever that’s supposed to mean.

Along with the tedious, idiotic lie that President Biden wants to ‘taka away’ guns or ‘confiscate’ guns.

Conservatives are infamous for their dishonesty and lies.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

strollingbones said:


> still beating this false drum?  the ussc has upheld gun owners rights again and again...and the court is the most conservative it can be right now...why continue this bs?


Because conservatives are liars and demagogues.

Conservatives spread fear using the lie that guns are going to be ‘banned’ or ‘confiscated’ – this fear is used to motivate the ignorant, gullible rightwing base.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That’s because like most conservatives, you’re willfully ignorant.
> 
> And like most conservatives the OP is a liar – in this case the lie that President Biden seeks to ‘take away’ rights, whatever that’s supposed to mean.
> 
> ...


No dumbass you're the liar


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Because conservatives are liars and demagogues.
> 
> Conservatives spread fear using the lie that guns are going to be ‘banned’ or ‘confiscated’ – this fear is used to motivate the ignorant, gullible rightwing base.


You are incredibly stupid or just a lying sack of shit.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You are incredibly stupid or just a lying sack of shit.


Like others in the right, you’re a liar – completely dishonest and reprehensible.

President Biden is not going to ‘take away’ rights.

President Biden is not going to ‘ban’ guns.

President Biden is not going to ‘confiscate’ guns.

Like every other president, President Biden has no such authority.

There is no political will in Congress to ‘ban’ or ‘confiscate’ guns.

You’re a liar and demagogue – stoking fear among the ignorant, gullible right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Like others in the right, you’re a liar – completely dishonest and reprehensible.
> 
> President Biden is not going to ‘take away’ rights.
> 
> ...


You've been proven wrong so many times. You just ignore it and continue with you're a liar bullshit. Ass hat we had a ban in 94, and if democrats control congress you can bet they will go for it.  And dumbass if Brandon gets his way he'll use the aft. So go fuck yourself no one is buying your lies other than sheeple like you.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You've been proven wrong so many times. You just ignore it and continue with you're a liar bullshit. Ass hat we had a ban in 94, and if democrats control congress you can bet they will go for it.  And dumbass if Brandon gets his way he'll use the aft. So go fuck yourself no one is buying your lies other than sheeple like you.


You’re a liar; your thread premise is a lie – President Biden isn’t going to ‘take away’ anyone’s rights, including one’s Second Amendment rights.

And Americans of good faith will continue to oppose and denounce you and others on the dishonest right who propagate such inane lies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You’re a liar; your thread premise is a lie – President Biden isn’t going to ‘take away’ anyone’s rights, including one’s Second Amendment rights.
> 
> And Americans of good faith will continue to oppose and denounce you and others on the dishonest right who propagate such inane lies.


No I'm not a liar and time for you to prove it you lying sack of shit. 
Are you calling Jo a liar after all he's said and don


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 16, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Good luck in trying to get through to gun nuts. You will just receive the usual slaver; 2nd Amendment, Independence, self defence, come and try to take my guns.


So, anyone who owns a gun is a 'gun nut?'


----------



## SavannahMann (Apr 17, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That's a lie ever heard of the ATF ever heard of the bump stock ban the ATF instituted?



I thought Trump ordered that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 17, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> I thought Trump ordered that.


Yes he did. Never said he was perfect. But firearm rights were better off while he was in the white house than the shit his pants that occupies it now.


----------



## SavannahMann (Apr 17, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes he did. Never said he was perfect. But firearm rights were better off while he was in the white house than the shit his pants that occupies it now.



Right. 

So let me get this straight. A day after Trump ordered the ban, mere possession of a bump stock became a felony. You could go to prison for having one that had been legal the day before. 

The Unserialized Ghost Guns in your closet, are still legal. Unless you turn them in for repairs or something to a FFL Gunsmith or Dealer, they won’t be serialized. They won’t be illegal to own. 









						FACT SHEET: The Biden Administration Cracks Down on Ghost Guns, Ensures That ATF Has the Leadership it Needs to Enforce Our Gun Laws - The White House
					

Today, President Biden and Deputy Attorney General Lisa Monaco will deliver remarks in the Rose Garden to announce additional steps the Administration is taking to combat gun crime. Ensuring that ATF has the leadership it needs to enforce our commonsense gun laws and fight gun crime. The Bureau...




					www.whitehouse.gov
				




So help me out. How is it that an item that I may have owned legally one day, is now a felony for having better than the guns I had yesterday, are still legal today. And will be legal for decades to come. 

I’m going to need some explanation there Scooter.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> So let me get this straight. A day after Trump ordered the ban, mere possession of a bump stock became a felony. You could go to prison for having one that had been legal the day before.
> 
> The Unserialized Ghost Guns in your closet, are still legal. Unless you turn them in for repairs or something to a FFL Gunsmith or Dealer, they won’t be serialized. They won’t be illegal to own.


How will the federal government prove someone created an un-serialized receiver after the ban on same?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> So, anyone who owns a gun is a 'gun nut?'


Captain Cavenan in here to insult people because it makes him feel better about himself.
Pay him no heed.


----------



## SavannahMann (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> How will the federal government prove someone created an un-serialized receiver after the ban on same?



You won’t be able to buy the parts kits. You can’t go to the Glock Store and order the 80% frame after the ban goes into effect. Anyone selling them will be committing a crime. 

Oh I suppose you could 3D print one, but that crap falls apart quickly. And if the criminals are too stupid to build a gun, they’re way too stupid to print the parts aren’t they? 

But I see you ignored the question. So let me repeat it. When Trump banned bump stocks, they were all instantly illegal. If you had one for ten years, it was now an item that required you to get a tax stamp, and you had to surrender it to an approved FFL before you could apply for the stamp. 

None of them were grandfathered in were they? But Biden is worse, because he is banning the selling of the kits to make the guns. That’s way worse, because, um. Democrats suck ass! Or something.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> You won’t be able to buy the parts kits. You can’t go to the Glock Store and order the 80% frame...


You avoided my question.
I'll ask again:
How will the federal government prove someone created an un-serialized receiver after the ban on same?


----------



## SavannahMann (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> You avoided my question.
> I'll ask again:
> How will the federal government prove someone created an un-serialized receiver after the ban on same?



That will be really easy.

First. One of you Second Amendment loving folks will sell to either an undercover agent. Or a snitch will tell them. They’ll get a warrant. And the seller. Being now aware of the many years he stands to spend in Federal Prison will happily cut a deal to identify not only his supplier, but his buyers. His buyers will be identified. And they’ll get searched.

So any plans you had of sitting on several kits and selling them after the ban when their dark market value triples, you might want to rethink.

So back to my question. How is Biden worse than Trump? Since you have avoided that question three times. I bet you avoid it again. Or just abandon the thread.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> That will be really easy.
> First. One of you Second Amendment loving folks will sell to either an undercover agent.


And if don't?
How will the federal government prove I created an un-serialized receiver after the ban on same?


----------



## SavannahMann (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> And if don't?
> How will the federal government prove I created an un-serialized receiver after the ban on same?



I was right. You avoided it.

Oh a few may slip through the cracks. They certainly will. Illegal guns are not in short supply. The cost will triple. And for most except you hard core criminals will avoid them.

The Feds certainly won’t stop all. But they’ll get some. And some of you RW types will end up in prison screaming Second Amendment.

I mean the War on Drugs has shown that you can’t stop it all. As if Prohibition didn’t prove that.

And every gun they do catch will be another murder prevented, and another criminal in prison. Win win.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> I was right. You avoided it.


Still waiting for you to answer my question.
How will the federal government prove I created an un-serialized receiver after the ban on same?


----------



## SavannahMann (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Still waiting for you to answer my question.
> How will the federal government prove I created an un-serialized receiver after the ban on same?



Ive answered it twice. Reading Comprehension is not your strong shit is it? Of course you said you were a Marine. And everyone knows what they say about Marines. If you lock one in a room with two Anvils, he’ll lose one and break the other.

So how is Biden worse than Trump?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Ive answered it twice.


By twice, you mean not once.
And you know it
In fact, you know there's no way the federal government can prove the manufacture date of any un-serialized receiver I might create.
And thus, you know the federal govermnent cannot prosecute me for same.
You just aren't honest enough to admit it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Of course you said you were a Marine.


This is a lie, as I have never made any such claim.


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 18, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> How is it that "an item that I may have owned legally one day, is now a felony for having" better than "the guns I had yesterday, are still legal today, and will be legal for decades to come"?


I restructured your question to help make it comprehensible.  I hope that doesn't cause offense.  Apologies if it does.

I haven't looked too deeply into Biden's ghost gun order, but my understanding is that he is only making people put serial numbers on them.

If my understanding is correct, then the executive order itself is not so horrible.

The problem with Biden is that he wants Congress to pass draconian gun laws that violate our civil liberties.

He has no chance of getting these laws passed (or of preventing the courts from striking them down if they did get passed) so the threat here is not terribly dire.

But the mere fact that Biden would do terrible things to us _if he could_, makes people dislike him for his wish to harm us.

Trump, on the other hand, worked to protect our civil liberties.  So people like him.




SavannahMann said:


> And every gun they do catch will be another murder prevented,


I question your logic here.  How would it be a murder prevented?


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Again dumbass inline quotes are used to address specific parts of a quote. It is a sign of an intelligent person who actually takes the time to do it.


Again, fool, your use of them makes you appear as stupid as you really are so...
Carry on, idiot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Again, fool, your use of them makes you appear as stupid as you really are so...
> Carry on, idiot.


No it doesn't it just makes your weak ass argument more open for destruction.


----------



## SavannahMann (Apr 18, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> I restructured your question to help make it comprehensible.  I hope that doesn't cause offense.  Apologies if it does.
> 
> I haven't looked too deeply into Biden's ghost gun order, but my understanding is that he is only making people put serial numbers on them.
> 
> ...



Partially correct. They are only required to get serial numbers when transferred to a gunsmith or other FFL dealer.

When I come home I want to find Scarlett Johansson waiting for me wearing Lingerie and holding a note from my wife saying have a good time.

Like Biden’s desire for Congress to pass the Brady Gun Law again. It’s not going to happen.

If I come home and find Scarlett waiting for me. You can get upset about what I want. Intel then. Don’t worry about it so much.

If Congress starts to debate such a law expect me to write my Congress Critter. Until then it isn’t something to get your panties in a twist over. 

The problem with the Right. And the Left to be honest. Is that neither side wants all the Civil Liberties protected. Both sides want to take the civil liberties they don’t agree with.

The Right does everything they can think of to limit Abortion, Gay Rights, and a host of other freedoms they find intolerable to have existing.

The Left detests the Second, although that is changing. And several other things.

I am pretty simple. I don’t care. If you want to go home and fondle one of your thousand guns. I don’t care. If you want to wear a leather Boy Scout outfit and blow your boyfriend. It’s none of my business. As long as it is two consenting adults I don’t give a shit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> Partially correct. They are only required to get serial numbers when transferred to a gunsmith or other FFL dealer.
> 
> When I come home I want to find Scarlett Johansson waiting for me wearing Lingerie and holding a note from my wife saying have a good time.
> 
> ...


Why is it that leftists always will make a connection with guns and penises? 



,


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No it doesn't it just makes your weak ass argument more open for destruction.


Sure little one.
A sentence hung out in the open with no context is a fine argument.
FOR YOUR IGNORANCE AND STUPIDITY,
Geez.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Sure little one.
> A sentence hung out in the open with no context is a fine argument.
> FOR YOUR IGNORANCE AND STUPIDITY,
> Geez.


You're weak minded 
What you hate makes sure every point you made is addressed. If you can't understand why that it makes you look ignorant.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 20, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're weak minded
> What you hate makes sure every point you made is addressed. If you can't understand why that it makes you look ignorant.


Carew to retype that post and, perhaps, next time try a Stupid to English dictionary.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 20, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Carew to retype that post and, perhaps, next time try a Stupid to English dictionary.


What is CAREW?  And what does "next time try a Stupid to English dictionary" mean? Are you saying you are to stupid to understand English language


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 22, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What is CAREW?  And what does "next time try a Stupid to English dictionary" mean? Are you saying you are to stupid to understand English language


You're too stupid to write English, fool.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 12, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> I was right. You avoided it.
> 
> Oh a few may slip through the cracks. They certainly will. Illegal guns are not in short supply. The cost will triple. And for most except you hard core criminals will avoid them.
> 
> ...


This is weapon grade stupid.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> For those who don't have an AR but a 9mm Jo has his sights set on you. During a CNN town hall jo said no one needs a 9mm pistol or rifle


These globalists can't help themselves flapping their gums. 

They just keep talking about what they're planning to do to us. 









						Biden calls 9mm ‘high-caliber weapons,’ suggests banning them
					

President Biden spoke to reporters about his thoughts on 9mm handguns, calling them "high-caliber" and claiming that the Constitution is not "absolute."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 30, 2022)

Gun prohibitionist want red flag laws
We have them 
They want Universal background checks
We have background checks


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gun prohibitionist want red flag laws
> We have them
> They want Universal background checks
> We have background checks


I think the dems are stealth advocating universal firearm registration calling it a Universal background check. They want to know who and where you are. They would hope for The Canada Model.









						Canada's Trudeau announces 'national freeze' on handgun ownership, mandatory gun buyback legislation
					

The legislation would make it impossible to "buy, sell, transfer or import handguns in Canada," Trudeau said




					justthenews.com
				




Canada's Trudeau announces 'national freeze' on handgun ownership, mandatory gun buyback legislation​


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I think the dems are stealth advocating universal firearm registration calling it a Universal background check. They want to know who and where you are. They would hope for The Canada Model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all about gun confiscation


----------

